#  , :    4  () 2012 .

## .

*,* *             4  () 2012* .        .            2-    .            !     

.        .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

  ,      ,         2013    .

  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
   ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    2012   !      2012 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .   . -1152004 ( :   -7-11/99@  20.02.12) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11 -   1 . *  ,   * .    .             ,           ,     -1 (   15  2012 . N 232)    15 .      .       - 15 .    . *      !*     (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09  .    20.04.2011 N 48))     1  (.. 31  ).                          2012 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 . -  .     . 

* 2.   :* 
** 
 .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    .      .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    .   3 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    .    .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    . .     22.07.2003 . N 67 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    1  (.. 31  ).    .

     0710099   



        !

 .    17.08.2012 N 113 -   1  (.. 31  ).    .

** 
   ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    2012   !           (  ).  -1152016     23.01.2012 N -7-3/13@)    21  (.. 20  ).     25 .      2012.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .   . -1152004 ( :   -7-11/99@  20.02.12) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11 -   1 . *  ,   * .    .       - 15 .    . *      !*             ,           ,     -1 (   15  2012 . N 232)    15 .      .                          2012 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 .
** 
 -  .     . 
* 3.     :* 2012          !
      2012.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .      ,     0  .   . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  ,    ,            [/B].    .     (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09  .    20.04.2011 N 48))      30 . 
* 4.     :*
,     3 :
   ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    2012   !       - 15 .    . *      !*             ,           ,     -1 (   15  2012 . N 232)    15 .      .                          2012 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 .
* 5.     :*
 2012          !
      2012.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .      ,     0  .           (  ).  -1152016     23.01.2012 N -7-3/13@)    21  (.. 20  ).     25 .   . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  ,    ,            [/B].    .
* 6.     :*
,     5 :
   ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    2012   !       - 15 .    . *      !*             ,           ,     -1 (   15  2012 . N 232)    15 .      .                          2012 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 .
* 7.     :* 
 2012          !

      2012.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .      ,     0  .      . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    21  (.. 20  ).    .   . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  ,    ,            [/B].    .      . 3- -1151020.     (   -7-3/760@  10.11.11).   - 30 . 
* 8.     :*
,     7 :
   ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    2012   !       - 15 .    . *      !*             ,           ,     -1 (   15  2012 . N 232)    15 .      .                          2012 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 .

----------


## Holic

> * 1.  * 
>                           2011 .   2-.


,  2012 ?  :Smilie:

----------

? ,    .

----------


## .

.         31  2012

----------

!       .     ?

----------


## .

.  -       .       ,    ?

----------


## Diversus

3.     ,   :
"      2012.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .      ,     0  ."

         1110018       0 (..        - ).
  ,     1,    .        +  ,    ,   .       .

      ,   ,    ,         "     "        -       .

  : http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1110018_rek.htm

!            !
     ?       ???

.

----------


## .

.    ,     ?
 ,   .     ,  .   -4  - ,   .      .         .     
     1      .      ,  ,   2-  .     ...

----------


## AmigoCNC

? 
   ,      ..      ..
  ?

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## QuckPatent

> 3.     :
>  2012          !
> 
>       2012.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .      ,     0  .


        ,     100 .    -       **,    -  ?

----------


## .

*QuckPatent*,   .       .  .

----------

-     /?

----------

2012     , 5     ,  29     .        ?     ,    4   .

----------

** ,

----------

> ** ,


.    ,          ?

----------

** ,     .    ,

----------

> ** ,     .    ,


,   -     ,     ?   -  ,   0      - ...

----------

** ,  .
   "      "
-   .

----------


## QuckPatent

> QuckPatent,   .       .  .


-   ?

  80.3  
"**,          100 , * (    ) ,     * ,    ()         ,     ,    ,     .   "

  ,      -      ""

----------

,      .
    (  ),            .     .   .
 2012       ,      .
    ,     4     .         .
 ,          ,   ?            ()            ?     .
 .

----------


## edka

"    " ?  6%   .
     ,          .. (..   ).
,     ?

----------

**,      ,      ,    .       ,   .      .

----------

*edka*,  200

----------


## edka

> *edka*,  200


.  ,            200 .   . (     ,     .)

----------


## MikleV

> -   ?


, ...   .

           .

  ,   ,     ,  .       -   .

----------


## .

*QuckPatent*,   ,        ?  :Smilie:    , .  ,   ,   ...

----------


## ˸

> -   ?


   ... ..."                20   ...."
    ""- ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> -   ?
> 
>   80.3  
> ",          100 ,     (    ) ,      ,    ()       *  ,*     ,    ,     .   "


 "  ",      -   , 
      ,   )))

----------

**, ,  .           ?

----------

**,  .   9%

----------


## -

"       " -

----------


## QuckPatent

> .







> ,   ,     ,  .       -   .


      ?  -    ,   .





> QuckPatent,   ,        ?


 :       ,    -  ,    .   -      ,      ?

----------


## Iv8

?

----------

, .,   **   -  ,   ?

----------


## .

**,    



> ?


     15 ,      2 ,   1. 




> :       ,


 -                 .        . ,  .         .     ,  .
      - ?      ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 37

.      ,         .  , 3-(     )  ?   2-        (-1,.),4-, ?

----------

> , 3-(     )  ?

----------


## .

*37*,         .

----------


## Iv8

,   2012 ?

----------


## babas43

!
              - "   "?  ?   ?   ?        ?

----------

*babas43*,       .     ,  ,    .

----------

9  ?

----------

** ,

----------

,    ,       ,      3,4...    ?    . 1  . 2?

----------

> . 1  . 2?


.

----------

. , **,

----------


## svsan

,  :
    - 
  4  2011   ,       , ,  10  
  2012     50  
  ,  40  (  ),       ?   ?

----------

.  -       ?

----------


## ailin

!
 ,         .
      10-15 ,      ?   ?

----------


## .

> .  -       ?


 




> 2012     50  
>   ,  40  (  ),       ?   ?


   .    ,             .          ,     .




> 10-15 ,      ?   ?


  .   ,   .

----------


## ailin

> .   ,   .


!

----------


## svsan

> ,     .


,          :Smilie:

----------


## Mits88

?

----------

, ,    ( -    ):  2012      ?    2013 , ..  ?

----------


## .

*Mits88*, 




> 2012      ?

----------

,,     +(  ) ,  .?    :    ?

----------

.

----------

**,    ,      ,       .

----------

:Frown:   :Frown: ( ,       2012 :Frown: (      :Wow:  :Wow:  
 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

6% .260-280-50<0, 70=2750.  60   ?     70"      . "             ,      4 . -0,  2750  -      6%       .      ?

----------


## .

**,       ?      ?

----------


## .

**,  070      ,    ,     ,    ,   050

----------

,   - ( ).  - ?

----------

,   -  ,    .   ,      4    ,     1  2013     2750        ?



> **,  070      ,    ,     ,    ,   050

----------


## .

> ,   - ( ).  - ?


 .        




> .


  -    .   9  1000 ,     900 .   100   ,       900  
       .     9  1000 ,      ?    070
        .   ,   .       ,  ,

----------

,      :Frown: ((   ?   ?

----------


## .

.    .    ,     .   ,     2013 ,    ,      15

----------

..,       ?     :Frown:      ,   ?

----------

!

  -    .   9  1000 ,     900 .   100   ,       900  
       .     9  1000 ,      ?    070
        .   ,   .       ,  ,          [/QUOTE]

----------


## .



----------

.?     (   ).?
..,       ?

----------


## .

> .?


 .  .      .    ,

----------

:Smilie: ))  : ? 
  ....?

----------


## koza1988

!  ,  :    (  6%),   2012 .,   ,  .    ,     .        (  ).           ?   ,    ,      ?        4  ???       ?

----------


## .

> : ?


.
        .   .    26.3    54-.    ,     ?     ?         :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*koza1988*,   ,  .    .   2013       
4   -1

----------

..,!

----------


## koza1988

. -   .     !!! ..      ???  .

----------


## .



----------


## koza1988

!!! ::nyear::

----------

> **,    ,      ,       .


  .   ,    .        .

----------

,      ,            () ?

----------

**,  ,     01.01.12-31.12.12

----------

,  ,   ,  24.12.12,   ,       ?   ,   .  6%.

----------

** ,      3.

----------


## setun_k

.,  ,          3-  4-?
  +,    ,         .

----------


## .

*setun_k*,   3-?         .       
  4-   ,    ,     ,  .

----------


## SERGEY-KHRENOV

,     .        ,     ,      .

----------

> ,    ,      ,       .
>   .   ,    .        .


,  .   ,     .

----------


## .

*SERGEY-KHRENOV*,        .      .    ,  .   ,

----------


## setun_k

> *setun_k*,   3-?         .       
>   4-   ,    ,     ,  .


.

----------


## ..

> .         31  2012


   !   !  :Smilie:       ,   ?       ?  !

----------


## al_rus

.
 ,      2012 .   ,   2012   ,     2012    ?

----------

> *setun_k*,   3-?         .       
>   4-   ,    ,     ,  .


    ( )      .
  ""    3. 
( ,  ,  ,  )
      .

----------


## ˸

> ""    3.


   .    ,

----------

> .    ,

----------


## ˸

> 


    ... +  +

----------


## .

**,      ?    +,   + (  ).         .    3-  :Wink:

----------


## Nataliiy

...            -2  2011       ,       .      .     .  . 1800* 6 .,              2013       .    35 .       ,      2012 2905   50%      1453..                 ..            ...          ..

----------


## .

*Nataliiy*,         .

----------

> **,      ?    +,   + (  ).


  ! :Wow: 
   .        **          3?         .

----------

!
, :         (  , /   -   . ).      ,   .   .. +         2011,    2012 - ,    ""   ?    -    ?       ( ),       ...
   ?

----------


## .

> 3?


        . 



> ,    ""   ?


    ,

----------

> .


 :Wow: 
,                 )))
     ,  ,    .




> ... +  +


         ,     *.*.
 ,     ?

----------


## Koffka_Bu

:Smilie:

----------

> ,     ?


       ,       ,     ,      ( )   .  ,     ,        ,         .

----------


## .

> ,     ?


     .  ,           ,   ,         ?  :Wink: 
      .

----------


## ailin

!
  . ,             (..     ),     030-060      ?

----------

> ... **     ,     , ...


  ,  ** ?



> **   .  , ** ...


  , ,    .
...  -  **.... ...
   ,        ,       (  ),    ,       ?!

----------


## .

> ,   ?


.       ,   . 



> , ,    .


      ?  :Wink:  
  -        .         . 



> ,       ?!


 ,  .      .            .

----------


## ailin

, ,    #110.
   ,     ,           100%...

----------


## .

*ailin*,       ,     .       .  ,     ,   .

----------


## ailin

-  .
  " "      .  .  . 260 = . 280,       . 070. ,      ...

----------


## ˸

> .  . 260 = . 280,       . 070.

----------


## .

*ailin*,   ?    ,      070.    050 - ,   070    050.

----------


## ailin

> *ailin*,   ?    ,      070.    050 - ,   070    050.


     .   ?
   ,    "      ",      3 . -  , .   ,         ...

----------


## .

.      9 ,       ., , ,     
      4 ,   ?



> ,         ...


 ,     .  060/070   /  ,       .

----------


## ailin

> 4 ,   ?


,   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## ailin

.       .      . 
  !

----------


## lenski

, ,                 ?

----------


## .

.           ,

----------

> ,  .    .   2013


      ,   2012 ,           2011 ,   180 ,  ,       ,     ,      -   ()

----------

,  ?

----------

.     ,      ...

----------

-      ,  ?    ?    ?  -     ?    -     ?

----------

** ,  ,  .  - ,  - 500.
   .
  ,    .
  ,

----------


## sweetcurly

. , -,   28.11. -  ,  ,  ...   .   4  12         ?!

----------

*sweetcurly*,

----------


## sweetcurly

> *sweetcurly*,


!       - 1  ?         ()?

----------

*sweetcurly*,
1
     ,

----------

> .         31  2012


  ,         ,    ?

----------

...  ..   ...

----------


## .

** ,       2012      .   ,   .       .

----------


## MRRC

1   - 15%,  2012  ,       .
      2012-,       ,           2971,     030  1 .        ,   040  050 .         060, 070  080?
 090 , ..    2012         (  260).
.

----------


## .

> ,   040  050 .


 .   030-050       .    1   9    ?

----------


## MRRC

*.*,         2012-,            (030).
     (040  050)            .        .

----------


## .

*MRRC*,   , 1    1   9 ? 
  ,        1   9     1 ?

----------


## MRRC

*.*,          .
       - ,        .
   ,      030,               ,    .

   2 .
      32895
      28000
        4895
      734
       (  1%) 329

----------


## .

*MRRC*,   -     ,   .  ,   .         040-070.    -

----------


## MRRC

*.*,  ,           .
..     040   ,     **      32895     ,    15%,         (050)   ,      (060)?

----------


## .



----------


## MRRC

,     ,     ,    .
 070 (      ) -          040-060?
   080   ,          ,      182 105 010 210 110 001 10

----------


## .

> ,     ,     ,    .


  .      ?    ,     :Smilie:  




> 040-060?


    .      060  070




> 080   ,

----------

-   ,.    1. 2012.  -    (  ) ,  030     ?       ?

----------


## .

> 030     ?


.

----------

,    2013? ( -).     1. 2013?

----------

**,

----------

> ,


, .
   "" , ..      .    ( )      ?      -    ,     -  ?

----------

> -    ,     -  ?

----------

> 


 !  :Smilie:

----------


## -

-
-   ?
-   0,5  ?

----------


## .

-4,      
:

----------


## vladkel

2012 ?

----------

*vladkel*, .    2013

----------

,      :    6%  ,     2012 ,  (    ) * 6% =   ,   .        100%,    50    ,  :     ,          50%?   1  ,  ?

----------


## mci15

!!!,    :     2012     ?   ,                ?  :     ? !!!

----------

.  2012  

   ,            /,

----------

!    -     :     - ?     :
       -  .            , ?
  .

----------

(    )

----------


## mci15

, !

----------

!

----------

2012    ?    .    ?

----------


## yulkin90

-   ?

----------


## .

*yulkin90*,    ,     
    .       200 .

----------


## Anton P.

> 1  ,  ?


,    1.
    .

----------


## .

*Anton P.*,  ,      ? -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Anton P.

*.*,          - ..  .
  , ,  .

----------

,           2012 ,   1 ( ) ?

----------

** ,

----------

!
http://its.1c.ru/     "       2013 ".   ,       .   2012 .  -  -   .      .

----------

> ** ,


!!!

 2 ?    ?

----------

** ,  ,     .

----------


## Luna_26

.,   , 3    ,   ,    , 2012     .?

----------

*Luna_26*,  2012  .  2013

----------

-  ,    ?

----------

**,   (,  )

----------


## 85

4-.  :

1.     4-            ?
2.  ,   "" ,  "0"     ?
3.       ,       ? (       ,    ?)

----------


## Luna_26

**,   :Smile:

----------


## Flylo

,    ,      060
     6%         030-040-050  ,  070     17208.25 ,   060  "0"     ,  "0"   090?
  ,       ,           ?

----------


## .

> 070     17208.25


     ?    ,    




> ?


    .

----------


## 85

#180, ...

----------


## Flylo

,    ,      070  060   260-280-050

  9   150 000,     100 000,    250 000
  260 = 15 000 ( 6%)
 280 - 17208.25
 050- 10 000 

   060      "0"
  070  "-12208.25"   ?

----------


## -

> -4,      
> :


 ,  ... :Frown: 
    / ?

----------


## ***

, !
  +
    2012 .      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , !
>   +
>     2012 .      ?

----------

(4- . 2012)     .
..  ,      3-   :
010 -  16138  ( )
020 -  2421  (  )
030 -  4302  (       )
040 -  ----   (  )
050 -  4302  (  )
060 -  1211  (     50%)

..    050      020,    ?     -      50% (060).        ,     ,      50%   ,        050?
Tester'    ,   .

        (., ., )     ,   ,   3-   ,        ,    4302. (    7 .),              4-      ? (  4302 .).

    ,   ))

----------


## -

:Redface: 
     3  ,   1    0,5 , 1   ,  1       ,       0,5 (   ,   ,      )
   ?

----------


## .

> 260 = 15 000 ( 6%)
>  280 - 17208.25


 280      260.       ,

----------


## .

,     !   ,            ?

*-*,   ,    -4   ? -         ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ..    050      020,    ?


 ,  ,      . 



> 4-      ?

----------


## -

> *-*,   ,    -4   ? -         ?


 
    ,

----------


## Diversus

_>>        (4- . 2012)     .
..  ,      3-   :
010 - 16138 ( )
020 - 2421 (  )
030 - 4302 (       )
040 - ---- (  )
050 - 4302 (  )
060 - 1211 (     50%)
_

  . ..         ,     ,       50%   100%?        50% ...

----------


## .

*Diversus*,   100%     2013 .     4  2012

----------

!   !
, ,   .       ( -6%).    .
 : 
030 -  (   .)
040 - 9 . (.  )
050 - ?
 3-   7913 .  ,   050  7913.     3  7922.???
   !

----------


## .

, .    9 ,   .      ,

----------

.  ,    ?

----------


## Flylo

> 280      260.       ,


    260=280
 070 = 050?
     ,             ,

----------

,    , ..   7922. (9   2  + 7913.  3 )
    050   7922.?

----------


## .

> .  ,    ?







> 260=280
>  070 = 050?






> 050   7922.?

----------

., !

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


!!!

   :    // ? :Embarrassment:

----------

.  ,   -        050   020,    060  ?        ?       ? (    ?)
   -   ?     050  4302 -> 1210,           ,  4302  ?     ,         :Big Grin:           .    
..        050 ?

p.s.:                 (        )      (     )

----------

,    ,    .

----------


## .

> -        050   020,    060  ?


.      . 



> :    // ?


    ,  .

----------

..  2012      (  )??           (((

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,  .


 :Embarrassment:         ,     :Smilie:   ,      ?

----------


## .

,  .     .

----------

!     6%
, -,      60  70?

260-------169699
280-------17212

50---------124565 
    30-50   ,       ,    ?

----------

,    .   2012 ?       !!

----------


## Flylo

> ,    .   2012 ?       !!


 2012  ,    2013       ""

----------

.  .              .
     .            .      .  .  .
   ,   .     ,   ,     .             3-.
         ?
   : 
 5.     :
1.       2012.
2.            (  ). 
3.    . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  ,    ,            [/B].    .

       ?(((

----------

?

----------

> !     6%
> , -,      60  70?
> 
> 260-------169699
> 280-------17212
> 
> 50---------124565 
>     30-50   ,       ,    ?



 , ,

----------


## .

> ,    .   2012 ?


.        2013 ,      2013 



> .  .              .
>      .            .


 .        .    ,   ,   .

----------


## .

> ?


      ,       .

----------


## koza1988

!      4-!       "" ?     ,       .     ,     ( )????  ?           ?

----------

*koza1988*,

----------


## koza1988

?    ?    .     .

----------


## koza1988

?

----------

*koza1988*,  , 1,3,6,7

----------


## koza1988

?

----------

*koza1988*,  

   :

2.               .    - ,   ,       .
 ,  1,  3,  6,  7        .
       2,  3.1,  4,  4.1,  4.2,  4.3,  5,  8,  9         .

----------


## koza1988

...   2012 . .    .   .    )))))

----------


## New-IP

.    !    ,       20 !

      6%.             30 .      6%     30 ?  ?

----------

*New-IP*, ,    30.04.

----------


## New-IP

> *New-IP*, ,    30.04.


, .    ?
   21 ,  .      4000.   .        .,., .
 :Frown:  ?

----------


## koza1988

,         3?  ,   ,        .     .      ..  31.12.2012 .    1   1 ..

----------

*New-IP*,  .      ,

----------

*koza1988*,  1

----------


## New-IP

> *New-IP*,  .      ,


! , .     .  ?   ,  ?
    ,     ,  , .

----------


## koza1988

?

----------


## koza1988

?

----------

*New-IP*, .346.21 

,        "" -      ,

----------

*koza1988*,    
        .      .

----------


## Shmig

, !
      ...
1.     ...      ?     2012.      (   )  -   ( 4 )?
2.   ...   -    -       () ?

----------

*Shmig*, 
1. 
2.     .

----------

!   ,  ..    ,     .  2012 ,   ???

----------


## .



----------


## New-IP

> *New-IP*, .346.21 
> 
> ,        "" -      ,


, .

----------


## koza1988

, "    - ,   ,     .  ".    ,     . 1     ?     "   ",         ?

----------


## koza1988

???

----------

*koza1988*,

----------


## koza1988

.   :Smilie:

----------

.  1).  2012   ? 2)       ?

----------

**, 
1. 
2.

----------

> 


 ,     ,    2012   , ..:
)    ,       2013 
)    ,        ,      ,

----------

> ...


     :
   ,    -  
-   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> )    ,       2013


      2013 .          ,    




> ,        ,      ,


          .          .           :Wink:

----------

> 2013 .          ,    
> 
>           .          .


  -,        ,    .              -  ,       .

----------


## .

:Smilie:  Ÿ     .    - ...

----------


## dark70

6%.      .   .
           (   ).
    .  ?      ,      , -     (1)  .
  , ..     ,      ?

----------

*dark70*,                  .          2

----------


## dark70

. 2-      ?
       .       ?

----------

*dark70*,

----------


## dark70

, .
    ,    ,      .
     .   ?

----------

*dark70*,    .

----------


## dark70

, .

----------

15  2013.         (            , .         ).      ?

----------


## ***

.   + .   22  2012..   01.01.2013  ?

----------

> *koza1988*,    2013


     2013  ?   2012 -  ?      ?

----------


## Anton P.

> 15  2013.         (            , .         ).      ?


,  .    .

----------


## .

,      .
  100       ,          .
    ?

----------

! 
     . 
  6%    2011 .  1,   . .  = 0.
/  ,    (). 1     .
       :
1.   (4 ) -   3,6,9,12 .
2.       - 1    (  2012).
3.   (-1) -   3,6,9,12 .
4.    ( 1152017) -  - 1    (  2012)

     .
1.    4             +   2   ,     .  ,   ?          ,    ,    !
2.     ,     .     ,   0     1.    1  .   1,        ?
3. .  ,         .   ,      ?     ? 
4. :
)   2011   .   . ,    ,    2012 .    2011 -    ,  ,          ?
) .         ..   ,             .     ?         2011  2012         ?   2013                  ,   ?
)        ,     2011   ?    ?


 ,

----------


## .

> 2013  ?   2012 -  ?      ?


       1  2013 . 




> 1.    4             +   2   ,     .  ,   ?          ,    ,    !


     ,       ,     




> 1,        ?


     .   




> .  ,         .   ,      ?


   .   ,    




> 2011 -    ,


    ,   ,   .      3     .    200       




> 


      ,    ?  :Smilie:  




> ,     2011   ?


 .

----------

.

----------

,              ?

----------

.      :
     6%,      ,       ,      50%,    ,     100%      ?      ?
         3-?        6%,      ,     ?

----------


## .

** ,    ?    10            :Frown:  



> ?


 2012 



> 3-?


          ,       . ,

----------


## edka

,      //       2012   6%   , ..   ?

----------


## .

))  ,     (      )   ,

----------


## _

!
   15%,    2012 .  51.64.2
 :
   4 
   4 
  2012 
 :



- ?
-------------
   (    . ,   ),          ?
.

----------


## .



----------


## Old Human

2012           ?

----------

, ,      ?

----------


## .

, . -    ,          :Smilie:

----------

.   24.12.2012.     ,       .     .          3 .   !!!  ??        31.12.2012.      ?           !  !

----------


## .

.     , .

----------


## _

> 


.
.,
       2012 ? ?
(     6%,       - )

----------


## .

*_*,     .    ?

----------


## _

> *_*,     .    ?


   1 (  ). 
   ,   .
   ,       .
    .

----------


## .

2013 .      2012 ,

----------

,          ? .

----------


## .



----------


## koza1988

!  :    (  6%),   2012 . ,      4-,                 ?     ""

----------


## .

.       ?

----------


## koza1988

, ..  212- , . 58 .   !

----------


## koza1988

,      .     2013      () ?

----------

-     (   2013    2014 )

----------

?

----------

**,         ?

----------



----------

,       ?!

----------


## sea2211

,        ,     .          (   ).   .    ,  ,       ,          .           ?   .      ?

----------


## Anton P.

> ?


            .

----------


## lv-19

! , ,           ?

----------


## -36

,      - . , .     1152017?   ,    ?

----------

.  2.   : -  ,         ?


,  . ))      .

----------


## a

.      (  -6    ).     ,      ,   ?,      -          ?!
    ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ?

----------

> **,   (,  )


   -   ,    ))
,

----------


## Andyko

**,

----------


## bsa-plc

_                          2012 .   2-.       2-  !   - 1 ._

.    ,       ,       ?     2011      .

----------


## .

> ?


 




> ,    ?


 



> ,       ,       ?

----------


## -36

?

----------

, !    15%.
   80.42 - ,  3-    ,     ,  4-   ,       (2,9%)  .      ,      4.3,  ,     ,  ,     ...   ,  ,   .    ,     ,    ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

*-36*,  , ,  .
** ,        - ,

----------

,      /.?

----------

*.*,    ,  ,    2013.   ,     ,    ?

----------

*.*,     ,    ,      2,9%,     ,  ,         .     ,

----------


## sweetcurly

!!!    -    2012 10%?

----------

**,       .

----------

> **,       .


 .        (    ),        ,           )

----------


## .

> ,     ,    ?


  ,       



> ,


         . 




> -    2012 10%?

----------


## .

> (    ),        ,           )


  ))        .

----------


## koza1988

!  ,          , ,     ?

----------


## koza1988

?

----------

*koza1988*,   .     

  1000

----------

> ))        .


 ,        2-.   . 
  :-)

----------


## koza1988

.  .      ?

----------


## koza1988

?

----------


## .

, ,  212-  ..
  .     



> ,        2-.


  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## koza1988

6%,     2013      . ?         ?

----------

*koza1988*,      .

----------


## koza1988

?  .     .

----------


## koza1988

?    ?         ?   ,   2013       .?

----------

*koza1988*,     

.

----------


## koza1988

,                 2013  ?  .

----------

*koza1988*,

----------


## koza1988

,       1 (     . )    2 (-),     .           ?

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116595/
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116596/

   15.04.13
     ,       1

----------


## koza1988

!!!!!    -  ?   ,       4-  -1  ?       -  2013 ?

----------

,

----------


## koza1988

?    . 2  .

----------


## koza1988

,     ?       ,     .  ?

----------

*koza1988*, .      ,   2012 .

----------


## koza1988

.           ?       ,   .      .

----------


## koza1988

?

----------


## .



----------

*koza1988*,        2014 .      .

----------


## koza1988

!!!

----------


## koza1988

,     (  )          ?

----------


## koza1988

,       .?

----------


## lenski

5 , =5,  5/5 . 1 -?

----------


## .

*koza1988*,       2013 .       .     ,         .              
    2013     ?  - ...

*lenski*,     .   ,    ,   ,  5

----------


## lenski

. ,          6 ,      3. =3 
       =  /12.    ?

----------


## .

*lenski*,    ,     -4.  ,    .   ,

----------


## sea2211

,       -   = 10%.        (-)    ( ).  15%?
P.S...  http://www.klerk.ru/doc/301275/.  15%?

----------


## koza1988

.              ???

----------

> 15%?


        ,  15%

----------


## koza1988

,              ,   ??? 2013

----------

> ,              ,   ??? 2013


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------

> ,              ,   ??? 2013


  212-

----------


## koza1988

!!!

----------


## koza1988

,      2,9 % (  ),           0,2 %      ?

----------

, ,          ( ).     9      ,     ,       9 .     .  : 
1.   040 (   )   ,     . ?
2.    ?
   .

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.

----------

,  ?

----------


## koza1988

:  =   *   * 1/300 *   .      ,  .

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/calc/penaltyfee/

----------

** ,

----------


## koza1988

,         - 0,20%,          2,9 %?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,

----------


## koza1988

!

----------

.        ,      ?       ?

----------



----------

!!!

----------


## Oldwin

.
      "    "?   3    .
    ,    ? =))

----------

4.  ,       .

----------


## .

*Oldwin*,       .     , ,   28 .    30   ..

----------


## 07

!
 ,    (  )    2012 ,    ,             ?

----------

*07*,

----------


## 07

!

----------

> .        .    ,   ,   .


  #217
.,  4      .  -   .
     .   ,   "  " ()
   .  .
    -   .          ( ,  , ,    ,   ,  )   .     .        ,    .

        4  2012!
  ,          -   ?
      ,   3-      4  .

----------

.
 +
    .          ?     .

----------

**,

----------


## .

> 4  2012!
>   ,          -   ?
>       ,   3-      4  .


.            3-,       ?       
        ,     15 ,

----------

> .            3-,       ?       
>         ,     15 ,


.     :Smilie: 
  .   ,        ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?


.    ?

----------

!
  2012 .    6%,    100%    /,    .   .     .
  ,        ? , ,   .    ,   ()   , ..    ?         ()  ?    ?
 !

----------

**,

----------

> .    ?


  ;-)
,        ?   15.01      ,   ?

----------

**,     .    09.01.2013

----------

> **,     .    09.01.2013


 ,       .
      !

----------


## ***

,       2013  -      ,       ?

----------

*****,     ,

----------


## ***

!      ,      ?

----------

*****,

----------

10.01   .   . ,   ,     ,          .  ,     ?
  ,     . - ,    ?
 .

----------

> 10.01   .   . ,


  ?

----------

,     * 4  2012 .*

  2012  *17208,25*  ,      (/4=*4302,06*)
*1-*   6% = 3000,    
*2-*    6% = 6354,  4302,06,  *2051,94*
*3-*  6% = 6066,  *1763,94*
    ,  *4*  ,  6% = *4302*,    *4302,06.*

* 4  0,6?*
,     ,    ,   *  6% = 20772*,  *17208,25()*, = *3563,75*, 
*  3815,88.*

:  ?

----------


## .

** ,    .     2, 3  4 ,   1 , 9   . 



> 6% = 20772,  17208,25(), = 3563,75,


 .

----------

,    ?

----------

** , .   .     ,      .

----------


## chi_I

.      .
    -  -,   1  .
       ,      -1152017. 
      2   1    ( 050)  .  ?

----------


## ***

, ,         280 -    ,             ,  ?

----------


## .

,  . 



> 2   1    ( 050)  .  ?

----------


## ***

.   .  3-   4200   ,   6% 252 . -        ,   ,  50 %   .    280     ?         ,     ?       3-  4958 ,     4538 ,  420  .
, !

----------


## .

*****,      ,       .   ,          ?
    ,   ,    .  420  ?      3   ?    ? ? ?     ? 
  ,

----------


## ***

,  , .   6% +          .     4200 .  252      ,         4898 .  4538 .   . 
  .                ? 
      100 %

----------


## .

> 4898 .  4538 .   .


    .           2012 
          ?          :Frown:

----------


## ***

,   !      ,       ? -   21  2012 . ,  2012    . 14785, 25 .,  .

----------


## .

> 4898 .


     1        .  3  2012   4302

----------


## vladmoskva

> ,   ()   , ..    ?


 ** !           ().  ()      !

----------

, ,  :    :  - 1,  -2,  -2,   - 0. 
 -1  0?

----------

**, 1

----------

,    ...    16   7   2   5 ,   ,      ?

----------

**, 1

----------

,        ?     :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,  ?   , 1  2  :Smilie:

----------


## ***

> 1        .  3  2012   4302


,        ,  . 
 21  2012 .  6%  +   
   2012  :
1    
2  4898 
3  4958 
4   4929,25 
 14785,26  .  2012   ,   21  .
     .?

----------


## .

- ,     ,     .    4302 ( 1        ,     4302).     4302     .

----------


## ***

> - ,     ,     .    4302 ( 1        ,     4302).     4302     .


 ,  .       2  3    4538 ,      4302 .   ?

----------


## --

. 3-     .         ( 3-)      ?

----------


## .

> ?


    ))     ,     





> ( 3-)      ?

----------


## strelka198

,        6%.  ,  .          ?       ?
 .

----------


## Luna_26

,     -        -   ,        ?

----------

*strelka198*,         .    .

----------


## Max_MK

.   ""  .       ( )    .     ? ,   ? 

  ,          ,   -      ?         ... 

.

----------

*Max_MK*,

----------

-        ,     .    .         9 ??  .

----------

**,

----------

> -        ,     .    .         9 ??  .


,

----------

> **,


?

----------

**,

----------

> **,


       + ,   
    +

----------

**,  ,   .         .

----------

.         2??    -.

----------

**,   ,    http://www.klerk.ru/blank/304900/

----------


## strelka198

> *strelka198*,         .    .


!          ,      "" ..        ..

----------


## Max_MK

.      ? , ...

----------


## Max_MK

.      .  2012    (   ).     ,       ,    .    ,    ?     + .     )

----------


## Storn

> 2012    (   )


 -4 ?

----------


## Max_MK

, ..      ().     (    ).

----------

,  ,      ,    ()   (.), 20.10.12   ,   ,        ,         ,   ,  4  2012    ,     ,    ,     ,      ?

----------


## .

> 4  2012    ,     ,    ,     ,

----------


## sea2211

,       2012  ( 15% , -) ,   "  ",   "    ?    ?".  "  "  :Wink:

----------


## _84

,  .   2012   .         .        .   2012         .   .      ?        ()    ,   ?     ,      , ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,   .         .


**,  ,  .
 ,          .

----------


## Andyko

> ()






> , ?


    ,

----------

.     6%.
 2012        18210501011011000110

 2013            ?

----------

**,

----------

> **,


  :Smilie:

----------

> **,  ,  .


     ,  , ,      .?

----------

> ,  , ,      .?

----------

.   (    )  , ,              .        .   "    " 60.23.     .  167 /.

----------

, ..     ,       
     + , 
  + ,

----------

> .   (    )  , ,              .        .   "    " 60.23.     .  167 /.


  :Smilie:

----------

> , ..     ,       
>      + , 
>   + ,


     .

   ,  .   +.

----------

> 


    ,   .

----------


## _lyly_

2012 ???

----------

*_lyly_*,  ,

----------


## _lyly_

2012 ?    2011

----------

*_lyly_*,    2011?..
  .      ,  200 
   ,

----------


## _lyly_

2012   2011

  2012    ?!

----------

*_lyly_*,

----------


## Luna_26

. ,  ,       .     .   .   ?

----------

.
 ,      2012  6%     2012      2011.
.

----------


## _lyly_

**, )))

----------

> .
>  ,      2012  6%     2012      2011.
> .


, 
     2011

----------

.
 .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luna_26

463

----------


## .

> ,  .   +.


    ,        .       .           ,          .

----------


## .

*Luna_26*,           :Frown:     .

----------


## Luna_26

*.*,  :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

, ,         ,    (+),     ,

----------

> , ,         ,    (+),     ,


     .,   ,  .           ,   ,   (        .).

----------


## svetuochek

-  3-?     . ,        -7-3/760@  10.11.11  ,  ,    .

----------


## .

*svetuochek*,     .      .   ,     ,     .     ,       



> 19  2012 . N -4-3/19416@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                               .
>               10.11.2011 N -7-3/760@ "           ( 3-),              ( 3-)",    13.12.2011   22575.
>            ( 3-),           .
> ...

----------


## svetuochek

....,    .  ,     .

----------

.  ,     :   .? ().

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     :   .? ().


 ,      - ?  :Wink:

----------


## dark70

.
    ,    ?

----------


## Svetlan-ka

2012      .  .     .

----------

*Svetlan-ka*, http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2012

----------


## .

> ,    ?


      ?




> 2012      .


      ,

----------

!    .          .     , ,     ,       1  2013       4  2012.       ,    2012 .       ,      ,            .     ,    .         ,       -?

----------

> ,      - ?


    ,     .
    ,   .-   ,      .

----------

**,     20.01.     ,     30.04

----------

-     .
  -    85.32.    .    - .
     05.05.2012.
     29.10.2012.

 1.       05.05.  29.10.12 - 3-    3  4 ?
 2.      29, 30  31 ?

         ,    ?     2012    ?

----------


## 7

!   .  4 . 2012 .     16.11.12, 21.11.12     .   2  050,060  0 ( ..  ).    3   030 .       15      2151 .      1041 .   050   521 .     -  060  - 520 .  ?   :        (),     - -? !

----------


## 7

> !   .  4 . 2012 .     16.11.12, 21.11.12     .   2  050,060  0 ( ..  ).    3   030 .       15      2151 .      1041 .   050   521 .     -  060  - 520 .  ?   :        (),     - -? !


   -      16  21.11.12   ?(       ,             .    ).

----------


## medyza

,        -  ,   ,      -2    1 .

----------


## Elenaj

,        ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Elenaj

> 


,

----------

,   1.02.2012  ,   -  (  ),  1   ,    .  ,          ?

----------

> .    * *    31  2012


.,  ,       2012 ?  " "  .

----------


## lukscha

6%,   ,    .   ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

> .,  ,       2012 ?  " "  .


        .     :Frown:  , .  , 




> 1.       05.05.  29.10.12 - 3-    3  4 ?
>  2.      29, 30  31 ?


  +   2012.    +   4   .     .  ,    ,

----------


## .

> ,   1.02.2012  ,   -  (  ),  1   ,    .  ,          ?


    ?   ,   .       ,

----------


## GOTIE

C      ?

----------


## .

*GOTIE*, ,     -  ?

----------


## .

> !   .  4 . 2012 .     16.11.12, 21.11.12     .   2  050,060  0 ( ..  ).    3   030 .       15      2151 .      1041 .   050   521 .     -  060  - 520 .  ?   :        (),     - -? !


       50%.   -    521.       




> -      16  21.11.12   ?(       ,             .    ).


  16  21.11,       .         +.

----------

> !    .          .     , ,     ,       1  2013       4  2012.       ,    2012 .       ,      ,            .     ,    .         ,       -?


    ȹ5    . ,          .

----------

> .


,  ?    " "  ,           2013 ?

----------

> **,     20.01.     ,     30.04


      ,    - ( - 52.47)

----------


## .

?      26.3 .    -      ,       :Frown:

----------


## Lenux

,     .

,   ,       . ,     .. .      11.12.2012.,            01.01.2013. 
 4  2012.            . 10 . 346.29   (. 10     ,        ,        ,      )?  
    01.01.13.      ,         (4 . 12.    )?

----------


## Andyko

> . 10 . 346.29   (. 10     ,        ,        ,      )?


,

----------


## Lenux

> ,


             4 . 12.?

----------


## .

,   ,  ,   ,   .      2012    .       .

----------


## Lenux

> ,   ,  ,   ,   .      2012    .       .


   4  2012.       ,     .   12   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ?      26.3 .    -      ,


  .
   , ..  .   ,   ,    .

----------

, ,    ,     ?
      ,    .    .
  ,      ?

----------


## .

**,       ?  .   ,

----------

> **,       ?  .   ,


   ,   -  ... ,  ,  , , .     . ,    ,   ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.   ,            ,     ,      .

----------

! :yes:

----------


## 7

> 50%.   -    521.       
> 
> 
> 
>   16  21.11,       .         +.


    ?..  2  . . .             .    (  ) -  +   )))      ,    . .

----------


## 7

> ?..  2  . . .             .    (  ) -  +   )))      ,    . .


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=480050 .... ..., ...     - ))) .

----------

.
   100%   .    ,                .         4,       1 . ?
     :
 3   : ,   .
       ,    0 .,     ,      ,     3     4,       .
:         1 ,     ,        ,    ,     .      .       - ?
   ,    :
 2012       14386,32 .  (11066,40 .    3319,92 .   ;  1966  ,   -   ),  - 2821,93 .  : 17208,25 .
 1   70 000 .     6% = 4200 .
   17208,25/4 = 4302 .
   ,        1/4,     11066,40 .,      2766,6 .?  4200-2766,6=1433,4 .    ?
        ?
 ,   !

----------


## .

> 11066,40 .,      2766,6 .


.        ,

----------


## ErWolf

> [*]     (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09  .    20.04.2011 N 48))      30 .    !


  .
           ?

----------

*ErWolf*,  .   ,          .

----------


## ErWolf

..          ,  ?

----------

*ErWolf*,  ,    .     -  .

----------


## lostmedia

.  3 .   6     . ( 6%).            4 .    -  ?

----------

*lostmedia*,

----------


## lostmedia

**, .

----------


## .

*lostmedia*,       4 ,    .    ,     ,    ,

----------


## maestro59

.  :yes: 
  ( ,       :Big Grin: ),       ( ,  ,   , ... :yes: ).
     ...     ,    ,,      ,                  . , ,        .     ,     (  ,     ),  ,       ,      280,      260, ..       100%     (   6%  ).   ,    ,        .      ,  "     ".
   ,     .,  ,  , ,   :
"    11.07.2011  -4-3/11143@         20.04.2011  48           22  2009 .  58       ,        ,    "
 ,       ,          100%. :Frown: 
           346.21  ,     :
"...    (   )        50 .  *     ,  *                      ,      ."
, :
     "  ",           346.21  (   ),    ,   100% -     2013 ,    ,        ( ).   ,  -   ,       . :Wink:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Selejia

, ,     "   "      ?
 .,       ,       ,    (  .)?

----------


## .

,

----------

.     .        ,     .    (  )   ,       ???

----------


## Selejia

*.*, !

----------


## .

** ,    .     ,     3-

----------

.    ()   1151085?

----------

,       2012     6%  ?  ?

----------

,     ?

>>>         .         31  2012

    ?

----------

> ?

----------


## .

!
, ,   .      6%.
   2012,    3   .     ,       500 .      .,   ,     .        .     .    ,       040, 050, 060, 070, 240, 260  280,   ,   ?

----------

030-070 

260  280 500

----------


## .

,  !

----------

.     2012       .          21  2013 ?

----------

, , .     ,         ?        (    "    ")?

----------

***



  .  (, , ,  
***

            ?

           ,  -.

----------

> ***
> 
> 
> 
>   .  (, , ,  
> ***
> 
>             ?
> 
>            ,  -.


  ,

----------

> , , .     ,         ?        (    "    ")?


 ,  ,  .

----------


## lenski

.       ,       =1

----------


## .

> ,


 .





> 


  , .  ,     ?

----------


## tatshikina

2012.  ,      07.12.2012 ., 402-

----------


## Andyko



----------


## zelenoglazaia-spb

,.

112 - (-  )
212-(-  )
312-, , 
412-(-  )
3   ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

549 , .

----------


## Kelly1205

,   ():
1.     ,   
2.  1  (,   )       , , ,   , ..   ?
3.  -  
4.

----------


## .

*lenski*,         -  ,     .  ,

----------


## .

*Kelly1205*,

----------


## Flylo

"    "  ?              ?
 -,  - ?

----------


## barsweb

.      6%,  6%  .  3   ,      * :* .     4-      ?         : *.00.2012*?

----------


## masurka

> "    "  ?              ?
>  -,  - ?


 ( ),      (, , 1 )        .    2 ,    ,      .     ,              ,    .         .
 -      .

----------


## Flylo

*masurka*,

----------


## .

> ,              ,


 ,     




> 4-      ?


 .

----------


## Glip

!         : "       ",    070,       050 (           9 ?).
   -:



> !
> , ,   .      6%.
> 
>    2012,    3   .     ,       500 .      .,   ,     .        .     .    ,       040, 050, 060, 070, 240, 260  280,   ,   ?





> 030-070 
> 
> 260  280 500


  ,  030-070 ,         9   500?!

----------


## leno4ka0309

, ,       4. 2012.  01.04.13. ?

----------


## .

4 .    .    ,

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.
SOS!!!
    20    ,     21  ().     ,    ?
   (     50    50   -  ).
  .

----------


## .

> ,    ?

----------


## Anton P.

> 3   ,       : .


  "" -  .

----------


## lenski

. :Redface:

----------


## Z0L0TK0

> 


  :Smilie: 

      21  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

*.*,     http://fsrar.ru/Declaring

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.,       :Big Grin:

----------


## .

** , !

----------


## zhekas

,      2012  ,         ?

----------

*zhekas*,    ,

----------


## zhekas

*,*   ,    ?

----------

*zhekas*,

----------

2012 .     ,     ?

----------

**,  ;     - .

----------



----------

+    6%,      .

    4       .
    6%??? 
     ,    (     )?
     ?

----------

> ,    (     )?


   (. 346.23  )




> ?


.

----------

...   .  .   .

----------


## Andyko

,      ?

----------


## Storn

> ...   .  .   .


 ,  200.
 ,  0 . :Big Grin:

----------

,   ..        ,      ,       ? (    )

----------


## Andyko



----------


## nacharkin

.
 ,          ?

----------


## .

?  ,   ,  , ,      :Frown:

----------


## nacharkin

,    .
           ,            .
      ,   .

----------

?

----------


## Storn

-   
  -

----------

> ?


     ,

----------



----------

.
1.   ,     280   ,                50%.      ? (   6%  )
2.   :   030, 040, 050     ,    .
3.        1260. ..       ..        , ..          ,          .            -1260.     . 060    "0",    070   1260? 
4.       ,      ?
 !

----------


## .

1.   
2.     ,       
3. .           .
4.

----------

1  
2  
3 
4 

      6%

----------

> 1  
> 2  
> 3 
> 4 
> 
>       6%


    .      030, 040, 050,    ,  ,  .           .   .    . 030   .    040  9  050     ?

----------



----------

> 


            030     ?

----------

**,   ,

----------

> **,   ,


...
1.      20928,11  . 030  1256 (6%).     1260.
2.   33760, ..   54688,11.  3281.       8604,12 .      1260   .   040   -1260?
3.  9   122453,11  3674.         8604.      1260   ,    050   -1260.? 
4.    260    ?    12808.
5.    070     -1260 (.050)-(12808 (. 260)-17208,25(.280)...
-  ...  -   ?

----------

**,
      ?     6%**

----------

.    ,   ,    ..        ...  ,   . 030-050     .   . 260    ,  . 280    (..  )    070  :  ...     030-050    ,   ,  ...

----------

"",    " "

----------

> "",    " "


   !!! ! -    , ..  ... ,     !!!

----------


## .

**, ,     .       ,  .    .

----------

:  . 070   - ,    1260...  ,    . 070   -1260?
 . 280   ,      .    . 260       - 12808.         8604,12     8604,13   ...

----------

280     260

----------

> 280     260


,   ,   ,     ? 
  . 070   -1260?

----------

**,
210 122453 -       2012?
260 7347
260 7347

030 1256
040 
050 
060 
070 1256

----------

> **,
> 210 122453 -       2012?
> 260 7347
> 260 7347
> 
> 030 1256
> 040 
> 050 
> 060 
> 070 1256


      260  280, , 7347,   12808?

----------

**,        ?
, ,      
1 - ?
2 - ?
3 - ?
4 - ?

   ,  ,    8604  2  8604  4

----------

> **,        ?
> , ,      
> 1 - ?
> 2 - ?
> 3 - ?
> 4 - ?
> 
>    ,  ,    8604  2  8604  4


1  - 20928,11 .. 20928
2  - 33760
3  - 67765
4  91010
 213463

  7347  6%  9 .
     070   ...   .050-(. 26-.280) .260-.280-. 050<0
    260  280   12808    050  ,     1256 ...

----------

,
210 213463
260 12808
260 12808

030 1256
040 
050 
060 
070 1256

----------

> 260  280   12808    050  ,     1256 ..


    -      9 ,      7347,   8604.   ,   0

----------

> -      9 ,      7347,   8604.   ,   0


,  !
    ,    (. 050). , ,        .  ,      .     ,   ,       0   1256.    :      ,      ...   .
  !

----------


## alex-msk

,          ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 15.04.

----------

> 15.04.


,    "   "? 
   ?    (    ,  6%)?

----------


## Slalex

> ,    "   "? 
>    ?    (    ,  6%)?


     .      15    -    ,           .

----------

> (    ,  6%)?


  .

----------


## Andyko



----------

...




> 10.      -  ,  ,            ,    ,       . 
> ** .
> 
> http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp713.htm

----------


## mist35

.     5 .   ,          2012.     ?       ?     .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

.     ,   .  .

----------


## mist35



----------

,    :   ,  5,    16 .                 ,     ?
!

----------


## Santiago-1000

.   ( )      12  ( 30 ).
1.     ,            12?  ,           13?
2.             . .?
      !

----------


## .

1. , 2012  2013     .         ,     
2. .   ,

----------


## GH

!
..!  -   2013 .     ...    ...    .     ??  .        : 18-    21- ? :Redface:

----------


## .

.         
     .

----------


## Storn

http://forum.klerk.ru/calendar.php

----------


## GH

..,,  ""  ... ,  .
    :          (  )   - ?   -3-4    ...    ,  ""  .-    (  -  ),  -    . ...   - . :Frown:

----------


## Anton P.

> -3-4    ...


  ,     .    ,      .

----------

,  2012   ( ),     ,       ?

----------


## rumpetr

,         (-)      ?

----------


## Storn

30

----------

> ,  2012   ( ),     ,       ?


   ,   .

----------


## vika-s

,     ,   2-   (  .         2012 -     )

----------

,      .     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

2012  ?   1  2013   .12?

----------


## Andyko

,   13

----------

> "    " ?  6%   .
>      ,          .. (..   ).
> ,     ?


 200 .  .        .

----------

.     030-060  1      :
 6%  
  3  0, 6  16 744, 9  53 127, 9  70 191
     4 211
        15820
       , -     ?

----------

**,  ?

     .   030-070

----------

> **,  ?
> 
>      .   030-070


""  ,     030-050    
   "",    -
   !

----------

**,       6%

----------

> ""  ,     030-050    
>    "",    -
>    !


     030-060,    070     11609. 
      -       11609  .
    ,    070  .  ?

----------

> **,       6%


.

----------

> .


,     .   , ,   2           ,   1   !

        .
   ,      .

----------


## _A

1.   ()    30 .  .    ?    ?
2.    ,     ?    ?   ?

----------

,  ,   30.04

----------

,   :     14  2013 .   , ,      1  2013  , ..      .    ,       ?
  :     ,       .     .         2010    2010   .   ,          2011,  2012 .      2011 ,     .        ,   ,       1  2013 .          ?

----------


## Storn

**,       ,      +....         2011  2012 ...




> :     ,       .     .


     ...

----------


## gorchiha

.     ,  , .       ..    ?       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## gorchiha

!,  ?   ,        . .   ,    .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## gorchiha

. ..       .    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> **,       ,      +....         2011  2012 ...
>      ...


        ?     ,      ?       (..  ,      2011, 2012   )?        ?

----------


## ! :)

?

----------

* !* ,

----------

!   -   ,  -     2013 .,     ,                 (  )?
!

----------


## ! :)

> * !* ,


    -?     2013  ...

----------

,    ,

----------

!   -   ,  -     2013 .,     ,                 (  )?
!

----------


## ! :)

> ,    ,


   2012    ...

----------

> 2012    ...


 .

----------


## ! :)

> .


   2012     ?

----------

2012 ..

----------


## ! :)

> 2012 ..


 ,    ?

----------


## .

* !* ,     2012   ,    .         .           .      2013 ,    2012.

----------


## ! :)

> * !* ,     2012   ,    .         .           .      2013 ,    2012.


 ,        ,   ...      ,   2012 ,        , ..      .

----------


## .

,        ,    .  .     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## ! :)

> ,        ,    .  .     ,


,    :Big Grin:

----------


## sksuperb

.
 :
  6%
1  60000  3600 
2 90000  5400 
3 60000  3600 
4 120000  7200,   ..    
  :             , ..      3 ,   ,    2013      2013      ,  2013         ?
.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## sksuperb

!
..,    ,    2012     10000    2013          , ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Z0L0TK0

.      .       .  :
1.      ?    (   )?
2.    ?

----------


## .

1.   
2. .396 .        ()

----------


## Z0L0TK0



----------


## i_rina

.
    .      :     ? 
 :   6%.      ,    .         . 
:              ,    ? -1  -4  ,   ,       .       ,     ?
    ,     2013         ?            ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 2005

!
 :
        4  2012.  ,     ,        .    ,     ?

 . 010  - 282404
 . 020 -  42361
 . 030  - 15248
 . 040 - 0
 . 050 - 15248
 . 060 - 27113

----------


## .

,   -   ?      2  1

----------


## 2005

1800,   35 . ..  1=1.4942,  2   .    = 1.

----------


## .

,    .

----------

,  .   ,   2 .     .       ?     -  ?    ,        ?

----------


## .

. -1

----------

.    ,  ,   ()   .   2012 .
-    ?
. .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ()   .   2012 .


 ,     .

----------


## Andyko

> -    ?


   ?

----------

4       ?

----------


## .

.      4   ,

----------

..

----------


## vika-s

2-    (          )???

----------

.
,    .
      .  ,             ,    .    ?

 ,   ,      2  1  394         ,            -.
   182 1 06 06021 03 *000 110
  .182 1 06 06031 03 *000 110

----------


## .

.      ,   .

----------


## sksuperb

.
 ,     (  6%)      10000,                        ?
     ?

----------


## .

> 


     ,         .        .

----------


## Murkin

.
_    28.12.2012 .  03-11-06/2/150_    (      )?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

4 ?

----------


## 07

,            ,  ?    ,           -?

----------


## .

> ,           -?

----------


## 77

!
, .   (+ 6%).     -  2012       ,    ,       /.  2011   . :       2012 ,        2 .,   0?    ,       ()?

----------


## .

*77*,    ,

----------


## 77

.,  ,      ,      ?      ?

----------


## .

(  ),      .          .    ))

----------


## 77

.,    .    ?     ,   .          .   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 77

.,   ,       ?    ,    -?   - (   )?

----------


## .

*77*,      ,       ,

----------


## saigak

> ?    ,    -?


.  -,  -,  - ....   -

----------


## .

.

----------

.    2012     6%   ,        ,                  2011 ,       ,               ?

----------

.

----------

> .


   ,   ,    ,         ,

----------

? ?
   ?

----------

> ? ?
>    ?


   ,     10000 .,

----------

.

     .  ,   . ,

----------

,     11  2012 ,        .

----------

. , . 
      ,  ,         ,     .     .      .

----------


## HELP-ZZZ

-         172-11-01.01

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,


. ?

----------


## .

*HELP-ZZZ*, ,          ?  :Smilie: 




> ,  ,         ,     .


 !       ???

----------

:Frown:      15%  4  2012   ((

----------

**,    ,   31.03,  30.04

----------

> *HELP-ZZZ*, ,          ? 
> 
> 
>  !       ???




,  ,              .
       .
      -:    ,          2013.?

----------

..  2013.  2014.

----------


## .



----------


## Trod

!  :Smilie:  C 2013     6% ""      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

.       ,       .        2012 .  2012    ,    ().     -1.   ,    ,    ,  "!!!20: .  2.   52.    .   ?" -   ?     ?  ,  1,  2_52?

    ,    -6-3.    ?    . 
   .

----------


## saigak

> ,  1,  2_52?


  52?



> ?


  .   -   . - .

----------

> 52?


52 -  .




> .   -   . - .


     ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## saigak

....          ?        ?    01?      .... :Embarrassment:

----------

> 01?


        52  1,   : "   .   ?".

----------


## MikleV

,   .
    ,      .
   0   .

      .

----------


## saigak

> 0


  ?   ,  1  .  1     \.

----------

> ,   .
>     ,      .
>    0   .
> 
>       .


.     .      1,  . .  .

----------

!!!      6%     ,   ...    ?       ?     ?     ....

----------


## Andyko



----------

?        ...    ,   2013 .  ..         ...     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?








> 


  ?



> 


      ,

----------

...       181200    2  2012 1109.     17205...       6333...

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

----------

!!!..       .     !

----------


## poaegh

2012,    2013,        ?

----------


## .



----------

,   2013   (2012+2013.)?

----------

.         2012 .   2013   -

----------

1 .   -   2012+ 1/4  2013( )?

----------



----------

-  ,   ,   1/4  2013,    (   )?

----------


## .

1   1/4  .    .

----------


## Shmig

*.*,   ,    1  2013.     (35665 .),         1    ,     1/4  ?            1/4?   ? )    )

----------


## estampie

!
   6%  .   2012         -  ,   ,   :    /     ,   (        100%  ).    4-  (  )         , ..   2013.   )   -                ,             2012, ..  30  2013 .       ,    )      ,  .
1)            4  2012        2012 ?   -            .
2)          ( 1 ,   9    ).
3)    ? (  )
)

----------


## Glawbuch

> .






> 


 30 



> ?


   30

----------


## estampie

*Glawbuch*,  .     -        -     ?
  -   ,        (= " 4 ",     9    )          4         ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -        -     ?


 ,   .   .  ?   ,  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## estampie

*Glawbuch*
 :Big Grin:      ,   )
     100%  ?    ,         (     ,   ) -            4        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 4        ?


 .

----------


## estampie

. ) 
 :Smilie:

----------


## estampie

, -   .  .   ,   2012             ,       ,   - ..        I  25 ,    ,    (  ,      ).    ?

..   2012         I          I  -            ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## estampie

*.*,  !

----------


## Shmig

) 


> *.*,   ,    1  2013.     (35665 .),         1    ,     1/4  ?            1/4?   ? )    )

----------

*Shmig*, , "   " (. 346.21  ) :

 1  -   1/4
  -   1/2
 9  -   3/4

----------


## alex-msk

*Shmig*,  .
 :Wink:     ,      1/12 . , ,     1/4 .          -   :Smilie:   , ,     .

----------


## Iagree

,         4 ,    ?       ?   ,      ? 
!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Iagree

> 


    ,         )

----------


## Andyko



----------


## echinaceabel

> ,         )


 :yes:

----------

> 


        2013 ?

----------

2  1

----------

?

----------

ID   .

----------

> ?


    -

----------

,          ?  2013      ?

----------


## .

.     . 
  2013

----------


## vika-s

,         2012,  , "     ",  ,   ...
    -   ,        :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## vika-s

> -


      ,       "    ,       ,       ,       "

----------


## Andyko



----------


## vika-s

> 


,

----------


## saigak

> ,         2012


      ....




> -   ,







> 


.      2013 ,  .  2013 . .    2012  ....

----------


## katmax

"...  ,  ,           2012 ,   .  ,      ,       .   ."  _[censored]_

----------


## .

*katmax*,       .    ,   .     .

----------


## lenski

.      2013 ,  .  2013 . .    2012  ....[/QUOTE]

,  - !!

1)        2013
2)   2013  2012  .

----------


## saigak

> 1)        2013


    .      .

----------


## arcadagroup

:
1.   ,     2012       ? (  )   .
2.   :        (100%)  2012 ? (      )

----------

1.    .      2013    ?  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## arcadagroup

2 . :Wink:

----------


## .

*arcadagroup*,          .

----------


## alex-msk

*arcadagroup*, 
1. 
2.    2012 ,  ,            ,     (      1/4  ,        )

----------


## arcadagroup

> *arcadagroup*, 
> 1. 
> 2.    2012 ,  ,            ,     (      1/4  ,        )

----------


## arcadagroup

> !  C 2013     6% ""      ?





> 


    ?   .

----------


## Andyko

""

----------


## irnima

....      ,     2012 .      (  .)?

----------

.

    , ..     .

----------


## irnima

,       2013 .  2012   .   :Redface:

----------

2013  ,             ?

----------


## .

> 2013  ,


-

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## vickb

> * 3.     :* 2012          !
>       2012.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .      ,     0  .   . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  ,    ,            [/B].    .     (  ).  -1152017 (  58  22.06.09  .    20.04.2011 N 48))      30 .    !


 ! 

      6%,   2012.              "         1-  2012"        29.08.2012 470   1-,    2  2013,      3  5 .  13.19, 19.7 .

 -             6%?   ,           ? 

   ,      -     :Smilie: )

----------

*vickb*, . ,           .     ,   .    .        ,       .

----------


## vickb

> *vickb*, . ,           .     ,   .    .        ,       .


, !        2013               :Smilie:

----------

!!!!

 6%  . :            ? 
 ,   .


.

----------


## Andyko

. 346.21

----------


## Irinaza

!  - 15%
1    155037   23256
     138867  20830
9       273817  41072
      250505  37576
  54300
   030-070?

----------


## .

> *250505*






> 54300


  ?   1%  
   030-050   ,      .

----------


## Irinaza

250505  -
030  23256
040  20830
050  41072
070  41072
090  54300
 020  ,    20830

----------


## .

... 020   
     040,  20830

----------


## Irinaza

,

----------


## jason55

!      .     .       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## ! :)

,        ! -,      ?   ,        129-?      !

----------

.    ,

----------


## ! :)

> .    ,


  ,       -   ,           31.12.2012,     .  2012 ,  ?

----------

31.12.12.    ? , .         ?

----------


## ! :)

> 31.12.12.    ? , .         ?


       , ,   ,       2012  ))  :Wink:

----------

.

----------


## ! :)

,     2     ,   -  ?   ,    -       ))  :yes:

----------


## .

> ,     2     ,


    ,   .            :Wink: 
  2 -    .

----------

.   2012,   .      .
,    -  .    :Smilie: 

      ?

----------


## ! :)

,  ,    -   - ,    )     -   .   ,   .   -   ?     ...

----------


## saigak

- "       2013      2013 ). -  ....

----------

,      .

   ,     .  ,     .

----------

* !* , ,     ,      .     . 





> -   ?


    (     )   2013.,        2013.

----------


## ! :)

,    , !            -     .   ,    ,    ?    ,    - ,  -  ...    !    !

----------

.   -   .

----------


## ! :)

> .   -   .


       -  ?   ...     ,    ?))

----------

> 


    ,     .         ?

----------


## ! :)

> ,     .         ?


  ...     ,   ,  ?     -   ,  ?      ...

----------

> ,   ,  ?


     ,   ,    .  , ,    . ,        .
     ,   ,  .

----------


## ! :)

> ,   ,    .  , ,    . ,        .
>      ,   ,  .


,  ...
   ?   .   ,       ))     -  ))      -  ,    )  ?  :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> ?   .


,     ....    ....

----------

,    ..
 :Smilie:

----------


## ! :)

> ,    ..


 ,   ,  ))  :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> ,  ))


,    ... :Wink:

----------

.
 -      .
      80% ( )   20% ( ). 
   .           -   .
    :
             (      ),       (     )   ,   ?

----------

* !* ,  ,       ,        .   2012.?
,   ,    ,    2013.

----------


## saigak

> 







> .   2012.?


   ,    ,      ,       .

----------


## ! :)

> * !* ,  ,       ,        .   2012.?
> ,   ,    ,    2013.


       , ...  ))    -   ,     -   .  2013 .        ,        .          ,       2012  2013  .      -           .

----------


## .

,        -   ?  :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## .

.        .    ...

----------

. ,    ,  ,   ,        ( 2012 ),  ,   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 213

-1152017   -      21     .               12 .     " "     .         21    ?

----------


## .

*213*,    .

----------


## 213

,

----------


## Souriceau

> .     . 
>   2013


,        .  ,       .             .       : ,     ,   .   ...   ,     .  :Wink:

----------

.

----------


## Souriceau

> .


    ,           .  :Smilie:     ,      ,     ,  .

----------

*Souriceau*,

----------


## Souriceau

> *Souriceau*,


,   ...     ,  , .  :Scratch One S Head:

----------

*Souriceau*,

----------

!         2012.   .              ? .

----------

.  200 .

----------


## S-17

,    6%.

 2012   .
1.    (  1152017)   0  -  2   030, 040, 040, 050    3    210, 240, 260?
2.    3  280       14386,32      2821.93 .?
3.    "    "?       ?

----------


## .

1.     ,  
2.   ,    . 
3.   .     ?

----------


## estampie

!
,  6%  .
      ,        .      :Redface: 
 .       4  2012      .       -    (  ,   ,  -,    ).  )

----------


## .

.     ,    2013

----------


## estampie

!

----------


## artanya

. , ,      %    . 
 :   ,   14 %       0,5%    . 
   %     (14,4%),       . ,   2  ,      1. .

----------


## .

*artanya*,    ,

----------

, ,    1  2      2012   2012?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


    ?
 2- ?

----------


## .

2-     , ,

----------


## saigak

> ?


  !




> 2- ?


   - .

----------

> - .


    ?

----------


## .

**,      2-  3-?    ,      , ,  2- .      :Smilie:

----------

> **,      2-  3-?    ,      , ,  2- .


3-

----------


## saigak

> 3-


. .    .       .

----------


## .

**,      ))

----------

> **,      ))


   ?

----------


## saigak

.      ,     ?      .

----------

> . .    .       .


      3-??

----------


## saigak

,       .

----------

. 2  .    .           .

----------

> ,       .


    3-  ?

----------


## saigak

> .


 .




> 3-  ?


 .     .

----------

. !

----------


## ZHANNET

-   ,    ,    , - 28  2012,      ,     ,   ,   ,     ,  ,     2012  , -     ,  - , -,  ,      200 .,     ,    , ,   ,   .

----------


## saigak

> - , -,


      ....



> ,   ,     ,  ,


  ....




> ,


    ...?

----------


## ZHANNET

, - ,   ,      ---   200 . :Frown:

----------


## saigak

*ZHANNET*,        ? :Wink:

----------

,    ?

----------


## .

,      ?

----------

?

----------


## .



----------

! , ,  -    ,    ( )  ,    .   2012     :     0710001(2)    ?       (..   ),       ,    1  2?     1  2  ,    ,     .

----------

.

----------


## .

> ,    ( )  ,    .


   ,  ... ,        :Big Grin:

----------

, ,        ?
    3-?

----------


## .



----------

> 


     ?

----------

> ?

----------

> 


 ?    1    ?

----------


## .

,  1  ?  :Smilie:            ,        ?

----------

> ,  1  ?            ,        ?


, , .   1   )      .        ?(

----------

1?

----------


## .

8-   ,        .  ,    .      ,     ,       ,    
    ,    ,

----------

> 8-   ,        .  ,    .      ,     ,       ,    
>     ,    ,


,   ...    ...     -?)        1?

----------


## .

,      ? -  . 
     ,  2002 .

----------

> 1?


 1

----------

> 1


?

----------

> 1?


   -  1

----------


## .



----------

,       ,      

  ,     1    , ,

----------

1   -    .

----------

1

----------

.
 ,  .      ,        .     ,         280     ?  ?
  :      , ,  2   (      ),   ?           ?
 .

----------


## .

> 280     ?







> ?


        ,

----------


## GH

> 1?


,   1    ?   ..  ,,       ,             ...      ?.   ?... ,  . ..         ....    :
      .  (    ,      ),  (    ...)     (  ).,        .  - (,...),(    ),   -    ) .   ,  .
,,   ...  .  ,,   ...

----------


## .

* GH*, ,           .    ?            :Smilie: 
  1    .      ,

----------


## GH

> * GH*, ,           .


     ?   ...     .      , , .
   ...     ,  , ,     (  ),    . ,.  , 2  .-    ,  ....  .     .        ...... ,    ,    .  ..        .... --      .

----------

,        ,       ,               ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?       ,       ,  .            ,    ,       .   ,         ?

----------

> 1


      .               ...

----------

!  ,    ,   !            ?     ,    ,   ?
    ...-   ,    .  280,         , ..  .  280   ?
 :Redface:

----------


## Storn

> 280  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?     ,    ,   ?


     .     .....

----------

*saigak*,   :Girl In Love:

----------

!      .            .         2012  -          ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

, .!       -        . ,        .

----------


## -EMPIRE

1    ,     ,          ,  ?

2      ,         ,        ,    ?              ?

----------

.

----------


## -EMPIRE



----------

> .     . 
> *  2013   *


  ,     .  2012     /?

----------


## .

** ,  ,  .      ,  .           .

----------


## saigak

> ,  .


 2012,   2013  .

----------


## .

*saigak*,   -  2012       ))

----------


## saigak

> -  2012       ))


   ....

----------

! , ,  .      2012   2013  ?

----------


## Storn

2013

----------


## GH

-:      30.04     ...    ,      .

----------


## .

* GH*,      .

----------

> -:      30.04     ...    ,      .


  ?         ?

----------

> -:      30.04     ...    ,      .


    -    :Smilie:

----------


## acnewb

.

 .         ,       . ( 2 ).   ,  ,     .              .    .     , 2-?     3 .

.

----------


## .

> ?         ?


     .        :Wink: 



> 3 .


  ?            ?

----------

*.*,   :Redface:       2012 .

----------


## GH

> ?         ?


     .      .....,    ...      - ,- .... ,    ,     ...  ,      ..  .....,  .

----------

> .
>  ,    ,     ...


 ,     ,  ?

----------


## saigak

> .


           ? :Wink: 
   (  ).




> .


     ?       .           ....




> .....


    .

----------

,  ?      ?      ,     .

----------

,  ?

----------


## .

> ,  ?


    ,      .
      ,    .

----------


## vahidus

.    (   ).           (     ).      ?     ,    (   ).         /        ?

----------

,     -      .
  ,       -

----------


## vahidus

,  )))

----------


## p

2012 . ,   ?
 2013 .    ,    -  ?
          ?
  ,   :Frown:

----------


## Storn

2013

----------

,         2 .    ,   .    ?

----------

!
    :          .  ,    ,     6 ,       7000  ,    ,    .   ,  ,      ?   ,      :Frown:

----------


## .

> 2 .


  .    

** ,        .

----------

6% -         50%    .     ,         ,      ,   -    ?      ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Z0L0TK0

.
  6 %.     ( )      ?  :Embarrassment:        ?  .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.  ,    :Wow:

----------


## ALLA_

, , 
   - 
  ,  
   14 ., 
   .220  . 250       14 ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 14


 :yes:

----------

, ,       .   2012    ,   0.          ,   8000 .         1%  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1%


    ?   :Smilie:   ?

----------

,   0.    ,      .

----------


## Glawbuch

346.18.   
6. ,       ,    ,     ,   .
         1   ,   ,      346.15  .
( .    21.07.2005 N 101-)
    ,               .

----------

!   .....  ,        15,03,2013  , ..     ,   2013  ,    .     .  ?      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,     .    .

----------

*.*, ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## nekltat

, ,   ...         ,     ,        , . .    ... ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

:

----------


## nekltat

> :


))))))
..  ))))

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,        , . .    ... ?     ?


  - ,   2012    ,    2013  ....

----------


## .

*nekltat*  :Smilie:

----------


## nekltat

> *nekltat*


... -  ...
"          2012    ,      31.12.2008  154.               .      31 ,  -  30 .       2013      .

        11.02.2013  03-11-11/62." 
,  ....

----------


## saigak

*nekltat*,      ....    ....

----------

. , ,             -      ?     Exel  ?    ,      ,    HTML (   ) ,?

----------

2012  -       , ?    2013 ?

----------


## Andyko

> , ?

----------


## Andyko

> -      ?

----------


## saigak

> 






> HTML


    ?       ? :Wink:

----------

> 


,    ,      ...          -     ?

----------


## saigak

> 


      .... :Wink:

----------

> ?       ?


,     ,    1   .   ,         ,         ...       ,  ,               ,    ,       ,  ,       .     -    -     Exel?  :Smilie: )

----------


## Andyko

,    -

----------

> ....


  :Smilie:          (, , )

----------


## Andyko



----------

?

----------


## nekltat

> *nekltat*,      ....    ....


  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

... :Frown:    -.

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------

> 


   ..  :Frown:       01.01.2012       ?

----------

> 


    2012? (  .  .)

----------


## saigak

> 2012?


. ..       2012

----------

> . ..       2012




/faq/n66528
(((

----------


## saigak

> 


 ?

----------

> ?


     . ...

----------


## .

,     . 
     2012

----------


## 2012

*.*,  !    .   .    ,         ? !

----------


## .

> .


    ? :Embarrassment:    ,     .
     .   1  2013     ,    ,       1  2012

----------

> ,     . 
>      2012


   ,    - ..

----------


## .

.     .

----------

,.
  :   2012 .
 :"    ?" 
   :"   ?!"

----------

.    .

----------


## dmb2003

2012         ,  -              . 
 2013         ,     -  15.01.13.
21.01.2013 .       IV  2012   ,         .  
          .
     ,    .
24.01.2012        ,     "   ".   ,      ,           ( "" ).  
  ,      .
              .

         .,        ""   ?      .

 ,     ?       ?

         ,         .

----------


## .

*dmb2003*,   .    ,       ?  ?   ,    .    .            .    ,      ,

----------


## 2012

?

----------


## saigak

*2012*,  2013 ,   .   2012 -     ,   - .

----------


## 2012

:Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## 2006

.     -  -  "  ()  ( )         "       ..     ?

----------

*2006*,

----------

,   2013     ?

----------



----------


## buhgalter

!  ,           (    ).          -    ( )   ,      , ..   ?

----------

.

----------


## gra_nat

?

----------

- 30 ,   30 .

----------


## Storn

> - 30


31 :Big Grin:

----------


## D.D.

.     .    .

----------

, ,    .

----------


## saigak

. ....

----------

!
,  - .
    - 205700, 6% - 12342.    - 5718,   .    17208,25.
   ,        ,           50%   ???
       ?
     ?

 .












5

----------

,   
     100%

----------


## vladgold

,  -    6%  . 
     .

       2012 , :

 -   -  10 000 .:    030 : 
   10 000  0,06% - 4302 . (   ) =  , 
         600 . (  )?

 -   -  200 000 .:    040 :
   210 000  0,06% - 600 . - 8602 . (   ) = 3396 .

  ? : O: O

----------

,   .

   ,

----------


## vladgold

**, !!!   -         ! ))          :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## korolinka555

!

, ,        1  .       .  :  ,    ,      ?   ? ,  :       ,     ,     ?

  !

----------


## AndyXXX

! 
,  6%  .
  6%  2012    ,     ,    ,         ? 
         ,   .      ?               ?
   .

----------

*korolinka555*,   ?       ,

----------

*AndyXXX*,       ,       . ..  ,        1  030,      070 (      )
   ,     .

----------


## korolinka555

> *korolinka555*,   ?       ,


 .         ()  ?

----------



----------


## korolinka555

**, !

----------


## DS

!         2012.?
   -  2_   ?

----------


## DS

.     .    . "
  ,  ?

----------


## .

*DS*,   ,     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -  2_   ?

----------


## DS

2011 ?        ...

----------


## .

> ...


  2013

----------


## DS

,     .      4 .2012.                 2012,2011  2010.      2010  2011.   . ?...

----------

*DS*,

----------


## Glawbuch

> 4 .2012.                 2012,2011  2010.


 2013

----------


## DS

2014   2013.   ?     ,     ?
   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## -

,     .  2010-2011            .      .         -          .

  ,  .   18 000.
  - ,             /,   ,     .

   2012 :
1.    /    -     .     3240.   030  3240.
2.     /     -         .
  6480    ,                3240,      .     040???
   -      ,    .  -      ,     040  ,   030.   :    ,   .   -   (3240)    (0)  3240   = 0??
3.      .    . ,   050   1+2+3=3240  9=0 ?

         ,         3240 - 0 - 0,       070   ,        260-280=0    050,      ,        3240  070 ,     260-280-050=0.

 ,   .

----------

,        .     2012 .   ,     -. - ,         .    .     .

----------


## .

> ,        .     2012 .


    ,  ?     .     2012   ,       ?      ?  :Frown:

----------


## j7

,   -   ....
        31 ?
   30    ?

----------

*j7*,

----------


## 2006

> *2006*,


       ,   ,  ,            ?

----------

*2006*,      ?      ,   ,         .   ,       .

----------

!   3,  , ..   2- .  ,  ,

----------


## -

!  ,         -   (-)        ,             ?

----------


## New-IP

.  !

1.  ,          -  . ,  .   , ?  -   .    ,       .

2.   (  -  6%,  )   ,        30 . ..      2012. (    0 ),    2013.     30 . 2014., ?

    ?     ?
I .(3 .) -  25  
II .() -  25  
III .(9 .) -  25  
IV .() -  30 ( )

----------


## saigak

> 2.   (  -  6%,  )   ,        30 . ..      2012. (    0 ),    2013.     30 . 2014., ?
> 
>     ?     ?
> I .(3 .) -  25  
> II .() -  25  
> III .(9 .) -  25  
> IV .() -  30 ( )


    .

----------


## New-IP

> .


,        . **  ???    ,         ?
     .         ,   ,       .
       ,      ?

----------


## saigak

4     ,         . 




> ???


 .   -   .

----------


## .

> ??


 ,   .        .

----------


## New-IP

,   .      3000.    180.            .
   ,      ?
           .   1/4, 1/2,   ,   :Frown:      .

----------


## DS

,    +,          2 ?      ?)

----------


## .

> ,      ?


        1 . . 180   ,  1/4   .     35 664,66 





>

----------

> !  ,         -   (-)        ,             ?


.   -

----------


## DS

,     ,         2012.     ,    ,   ,     ?

----------


## .

-      ,

----------

,    .     ?

----------


## DS

?    .   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?    .   .


    ,     .

----------



----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  ,

----------


## 2012

*.*, ,       ,    36000 ....   ?

----------

> ,

----------

*2012*,           ?

----------


## Maisa

.      ,    .     2012 .        .  01.08.12.     :
 3  - 25 000 .
 4 . - 32 392,04 .
 4 .         01.08-31.12 7171 . 


.030 --
.040--
.050 1500
.060 1944 (    .260 (3444)-.050 (1500). 
      ,   ,               , ..      7171  (7171/5*3)      .060     .280)       .
       ,        .060    .050        .       .

----------

050,060  
070 1500

      .  1500    ,  .      .

----------


## Maisa

. , .   ,    .                  ?**,

----------


## .



----------


## Maisa

.  )

----------


## New-IP

> 1 . . 180   ,  1/4   .     35 664,66


,       !

      -      - 108.     . ,   .       - 108        ?    ?    ,   - .

----------


## .

108

----------


## New-IP

> 108


!

----------


## Olga-ivolga

!  ,     .
    15% -.
030- 24930   240- 412969
040- 38666   260- 61945
050- ---       270- 31185
060- 61945

----------


## gabriel20061

!

        6% ()  "   "?  .

----------

*gabriel20061*, ,    ,

----------


## saigak

*gabriel20061*, .     .

----------


## zolotoy

.     .    -.  .       4000 , 3300   ,      9  90 .     709  90 .    9       ?          "  "?
       9  ?

      ?

----------


## .

> 9       ?


,    
,    ,  .



> ?


 -

----------

!         .        :

1  ( 10 )
-    2012  
....


   .         10 ,        .         .    ,    .  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .    ,    .  ?


  ,   ,   ,   .                ?

----------

> ,   ,   ,   .                ?


                     .

----------


## .

**,      2012 .         .

----------


## zolotoy

> ,    
> ,    ,  .
>  -


  ...       VISA,    .       .

----------


## .

> VISA,    .


..    ?

----------

> **,      2012 .         .


             ))    .           .          ,  -    .         .

----------


## zolotoy

> ..    ?


  .     ,            1000 , ..       1000     .

----------

!
   .       : "3--"  "--3" (  ,    )?
.

----------


## Storn

?
  - 002,003

----------

> ?
>   - 002,003


   .
 ,   "",  "3--",    .
, Storn.

    " " ( )?  , , "--1"  "---"?     "0--".

----------


## Olga-ivolga

. , !   ,  ,     .
    15% -.
030- 24930        240- 412969
040- 38666        260- 61945
050- ---            270- 31185
060- 61945

----------


## .

9   ?

----------


## Olga-ivolga

,  .

----------


## .



----------


## Olga-ivolga

!

----------


## saigak

> "0--".


 1--.

----------

, Saigak,   " "  "1--".

----------

!
   -    (, 6%),      ?  ,        .

----------

> ?

----------

,      ( ),     http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D

----------


## .

** ,   .   ,

----------

!

----------


## Taliska

,  ,          ?         ,   2012.    -,   .

----------

.  2012

----------


## Taliska



----------


## vetana

!
   , 6%,       2012?
,   ,   (   30 ? ? )
 ?   2012    ?   ?
   ? ,   ?     ?
 !

----------

*vetana*,    .    ,   2012  
    -2

----------


## vetana

, ...     -2  ?
,     ,           ?

----------


## .

> -2  ?


. 1000

----------

.
    - .   ,     ?     ? :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

> .
>     - .   ,     ?     ?


, ,  ,     ?     xls-, ?
.

----------


## saigak

> ?     xls-, ?


...    xml-....   ...         ,      .

----------

,         ? (   ,   38     :Embarrassment:  )

----------



----------

> 


  :Smilie:       - ,     ,        :Redface:

----------

,     .   -

----------

> ...    xml-....   ...         ,      .


 , Saigak, -   .      ,       -   .

----------

> ,     .   -


,  ,   ,           :Wow:   ,    -,

----------

, ,  ,

----------

> , ,  ,


 ,         ,     ,    .      ,         .    :Redface:

----------

**,         :Smilie:

----------

**, ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Valeriya V

" 4  (  :   216  12.03.12)"   ,        31.08.2012 (" N 1      12  2012 . N 216 (      31.08.2012 152)"?

----------



----------


## Valeriya V

> 


1     ,  , ..    31.08.2012        ?

----------



----------

()   .     2012 2-     2012  ???            ???             ??

----------


## saigak

> 2012 2-     2012  ???







> ???







> ??

----------

???

----------



----------

> 


,,,     100 ,    -   .
         2  2012.???    2013 ?
 !!!!

----------


## Andyko

**,   -  ,         .

----------


## Marinkakits

!  ,          2012.          1  2? !

----------


## .

.           2012

----------


## p

1 ?

,     ?

----------


## vladgold

,       280.    ?         ?

    :

_"          ,            ,   ,           ,               ,  (     50%)   "_

----------


## koza1988

, ,    2012      10 %  ,   ,    ?  ,.

----------


## koza1988

,  ,  1- ,           ?

----------


## .

> ,       280.


      2011 



> 1 ?


   ,  .           .  2013     .




> 


 .     .         .

----------


## vladgold

*.*, .          -     (  ).        :Smilie:  :yes:

----------


## p

> ,  .           .  2013     .


    ,  .   .
   ,    ? :Wow:

----------


## p

,        280.  2012        ""        ,    50%,   2011 .    "(     50%)"     - .

----------


## saigak

*p*,     ?    ...

----------


## p

> *p*,     ?    ...


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## koza1988

-          .   ?

----------


## koza1988

?   ,    ?

----------


## .

> -


     .         :Frown:  
   .      



> ,    ?


    .       20  .

----------


## .

> -


.2.12.



> ?


   ,     .

----------


## Selar

, , ,           (  ).  :Embarrassment: 



> ,  .           .  2013     .


   ,       .     (  ),  ""    :Embarrassment:

----------


## p

> , , ,           (  ).


 ... ...............!     ,      :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

...
        ...

----------

,           ,      ?  30 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## echinaceabel

> ,           ,      ?  30 ?


 :yes:  .7 . 346.21  .

----------


## twinkle

,     ?
    .      ...

----------

,    . -

----------


## twinkle

2012  (.00.2012),       "  "




> 


,    :Smilie:

----------


## Kirill_M

,        .
     12 .  3   ,      ,       4  12 ,    ?
    7 ..,   3  1 ..,  4  5..

----------


## -

,  ,    :
-   -15 -    ()?      "" :Smilie:   ,        .         -  - ,  -?
-  18210501050011000110   ,  ?

----------

2-:    2 . 
1.         ,    ?
2.   2  2-       , ?

----------

2012       ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2012       ?


))))))

----------


## .

> 7 ..,   3  1 ..,  4  5..


   ,      ?    .    ,

----------


## .

> - ,


    2013 .

----------


## .

> 2.   2  2-       , ?

----------

, !   +
 ,  2012     ()       1, 2.
   :        ,       ?
,  ,   ,   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  2012     ()       1, 2.


, -,      .1  2.



> 


     .

----------

> , -,      .1  2.


    ?  5   2?

----------


## echinaceabel

- 2,          -    +   .

----------


## .

> ,


   ,      .

----------


## katyll

,  .
  :    6%,   2009  2010  .      (   ),   ,      .     2000   2   .    ,       .  2009      ?    ?         .        ? 
.
 ,    ?

----------


## .

> 2009      ?


.      ,      
         ,    .     ,      .

----------


## katyll

> .      ,      
>          ,    .     ,      .


  .  , , .      .    .     ,        2009  2010,    ,   .  ,              .      - ?

----------


## .

*katyll*,              .                   .              ,           .  ,   .

----------


## katyll

.
     ,       , ,   .  2009   ,      /. 
                 ,     .  2010      .

----------

2012,   ?

----------

** ,

----------


## Eliska

!
-   ,          . 
  ,   ,  .

"   ,  1  2013 .            .    , .     22.10.2012 .  135       .

        2012     (    31.12.2008 .  154).    ,             ,    .       .    31   ,   30    (. 346.23  ).    2013     ,        11.02.2013 .  03-11-11/62."

----------


## .

*Eliska*,    ?         :Frown:

----------


## Eliska

> *Eliska*,    ?


   .      ,   ,   .

----------


## .

*Eliska*,      ,      ,   ?   - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eliska

> *Eliska*,      ,      ,   ?   - ?


 -  :Smilie:   - ,   ,   , ,    :Frown: ((

----------


## .

,   .      ,  ?

----------


## ..

> ,   .      ,  ?


. ,        ,   .

      ?

  ,    (   )    01.01.13.   ,      2012? ,   "  ,     2012  -    2013,    .

----------


## .

> ?


,        154.      27  2013       .

----------


## ..

> ,        154.      27  2013       .


.,  ,    ,   .

          2012 ?

        .
 ?  2013  - .   2012- ???

,  ,     2012     -  
    -   ? 
  ,            . 
   .  .      -     .

----------


## saigak

> -     .


     .  ,  ,      (   -  ).  -   .

----------


## .

,      .   
        !      200 . 
  ,   ,      .     , ?

----------


## Eliska

> .  ,  ,      (   -  ).  -   .


  :Smilie:     ,     ... :Smilie:

----------

.
        6%,     .

 ....................................................................................................................1 ...1 .....9 ....

 .........................................................................................................................18831......42282...............67125.....91920
  ....................................................................................................1130.........2537................4028.......5515
      ()   
  (, , ),  ..    .................................................2822........2822.................2822.......17208
 ..........................................................................................................................1130........2537..................2822......5515
   / ..................................................................................0.............0....................1206........0
  ..............................................................................................................0.............0......................0.........0
    ( + )   ( - ).........................................................................0.............0....................1206.......0

: 1206   ?

----------


## ...

> ,     ...


 . 
     .    .    ,      -  .
           ,       , 
          (      ).

  ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> : 1206   ?


 ,      25

----------

> ,      25



1.           ,   ?
2.     1206.     ?

----------


## innari

,     ... :Embarrassment:     (  ,  .) ,     2012.   .  :Wow:     ??????????     ,  .

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## innari

> **,      2012 .         .


,  .   -   ...

----------

> ,     ...    (  ,  .) ,     2012.   .     ??????????     ,  .


    ,   ...     ?

----------

,    (),   ,  200

----------

> ,    (),   ,  200


 ...      - ,  ))
       -

----------


## .

> (  ,  .)


      ,        ))         .

----------


## -

,     /   2012 : ,   .   ,       -     ,      - ...  :Smilie:

----------


## twinkle

,  .     25      4-  (     3-)  :Smilie: 
      ?          (  )    ?

----------

.      .  ,    .

     ,

----------


## innari

> ,     /   2012 : ,   .   ,       -     ,      - ...


  !  :yes:

----------

(), ,  ,     ,     .     ?

----------


## innari

.

----------

,    ( )        ?

----------


## .



----------

,  ..      ,    .
    .
,   ,    .
     ,     2013 ?

----------

2013,     

  2012

----------


## twinkle

> ,


  ,     4-    , ,  .
      ?         ?

----------


## .

> ?


.     ,      ,

----------

> [CENTER][B][SIZE=3][/LIST]
> * 2.   :* 
> ** 
> 
>         !
> 
> [/LIST]


    .            ,        2013  ,         ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> .            ,        2013


.    .   .

----------


## DS

,       1/4  01 , .. 31  ,       ,     1 ?

----------

*DS*,

----------

15%    ?

----------

** , ,

----------

,    2012      ,  ?

----------

.  20.01
 - 
  - ,

----------

, !

----------

?

----------


## DS

> *DS*,


 ,   ,       .    .

----------

.

----------


## DS

> .


   , ..   .   ,  ,  31  ,       ...  ?

----------


## Marinadu

,       1/4   .              50%  ?

----------



----------

, ,          2012.???

----------



----------


## saigak

> ?


 ?        1 ? ,       31.12.

----------

2012        ?     ...

----------

-   ""  -      -   -   - --  ,         ,  ,           ...

----------

> -   ""

----------

> 2012        ?     ...

----------


## DS

> ?        1 ? ,       31.12.


 ,       ...

----------


## DS

.       - .           ,     ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,    1     .

----------


## .

> .


             .

----------


## alex1979

,     .
   6%.
    2012     .    ,     1 . 2012.        1.    2012     .
        2012.   ?       2012 ?    ?  ,   -  ,    1       ?

  . ,  2009-10  **           .           ?

----------



----------


## 1212222

2012.   (  6%)               :Frown:     ?!

----------

,

----------


## nastya243

!  ,    ,           ?       ?  !

----------

*nastya243*, .

----------


## nastya243

!

----------


## elena_76

!
        ,

----------

.   ,  . .

----------


## elena_76



----------

.      .

----------


## elena_76

,

----------

200 .  ,  .         +

----------

. , ,    ,      4 . 2012?     ?
1,2,3 .   ,  2010-11    .

----------

030,040,050

----------

! ,, .       ( )  (,),  .         ,    18%       ?  :6%  . ,    .

----------

6%

----------

?      ,    .

----------


## Storn

+.....         .....     6%   :Big Grin:

----------

, ))

----------


## zolotoy

,         2012   ?    ?

----------


## .

*zolotoy*,         ,  ?  :Frown:

----------


## zolotoy

> *zolotoy*,         ,  ?


 .
         ?   ?  :EEK!:

----------


## .

*zolotoy*,    ,    .   -

----------

, .  ,   . 
      .   ,     ,    -    1- ,    ,         ,  ,          1-    ?(((

----------


## VikaLon

-  .     6% +.              . 
:
1      130000,     ( , , ,      -    ,   ) 1140
6      220006,     (  6 ) 1800
9      334055,     (  9 ) 2906
      440030,        4189
   :
 210 - 440030
 240 - 440030
 260 - 26402
 280 - 4189
 030 - 130000*6%-1140=6660
 040 - 220006*6%-1800=11400
 050 - 334055*6%-2906=17137
 060 - 5076
 -  .

----------


## innari

> , .  ,   . 
>       .   ,     ,    -    1- ,    ,         ,  ,          1-    ?(((


        31 .    .

----------


## .

*VikaLon*,  



> ,          1-    ?(((


 2012   ,   ,  .

----------


## innari

> *VikaLon*,  
> 
>  2012   ,   ,  .


 -       ?

----------


## VikaLon

> VikaLon,


 !!!!

----------


## VikaLon

> :
> 1      130000,     ( , , ,      -    ,   ) 1140
> 6      220006,     (  6 ) 1800
> 9      334055,     (  9 ) 2906
>       440030,        4189


   -:   1     15  2012 ( 1  -  , , ),    ;   6    15     ;  9  -  15 ;   -    ,     15 .      030, 040  050?  280 ?

----------


## .

> 15 .


          1  2013 .

----------


## VikaLon

> VikaLon  
>     15 .
>           1  2013 .


..        13.     12  (         12 )?     15      .

----------


## .

> 12

----------


## VikaLon

> VikaLon  
>     12


 !!!  !!!

----------

!
, , -       (  -  4-).      .   Excel    ...

----------


## saigak

> -       (


     -  http://portal.fss.ru/fss/services/f4input       -    . .

----------


## Olga Anot

!
    4-.
        ( ).    . (2,9%)  .  .. (0,4%) .    :
- .3  1 (      .  .7 212-) -    ?
- .6  3 (    - ) -    ?   ?
-    5 (      ) -    ?      ?      .

.

----------


## Olga Anot

!     .        1-  2013 ...

----------

!

 -    ().        ,    .

1.  "    ,      " ,      .  ,         (      )?
2.    ,     ,   ", ,  "     ?   ,     2011      ,       ,     .
3.   ,      020?
4.    ,    -     ,   070, 080,090, 220, 230, 250, 270          ?
5.           ?

   !

----------


## .

*Olga Anot*,        ,   .     ,              .

----------


## .

> 


 . , 




> ,     ,   ", ,  "     ?


   .         




> ,      020?


 ,  




> 070, 080,090, 220, 230, 250, 270          ?


 070   6% .     2    . 




> ?


     .      ,          .      ( ),

----------

,     ,    030, 040, 050        ,                   ?

,     :-)    !

----------


## .

> 030, 040, 050        ,


.  ,    ?       ,     .

----------

060=260-280-050,  ,           ( 060)      -   280      ,   ,      9        050.

,   ...

 ... ,   - ,      ..

----------


## .

> ,           ( 060)


  ))       ,    :Smilie:

----------

))

----------


## Tan4ik

( 1)  . :"   402- "  ",     1  2013 ,        . , ,  ,  2013       2012 "
    ?  ?

----------


## Andyko

;
  129-

----------

,          ? ,            , ,    ?   ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------

.,    !

 ,          :
- http://www.klerk.ru/calc/usncalculator/
- http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

----------

-          17208,25    ?     .

----------


## alexxxey68

" "    3,      - 2013!     2012?

----------


## echinaceabel

> " "    3,      - 2013!


      -  ,      .

----------


## gustavjung

,        2012 ?
  ,  :
_[censored]_
 ,  
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=482537

  6  .

----------


## .

*gustavjung*,      20   ,           .

----------


## gustavjung

,             ,     .    - .      ?

----------


## .

,     .     ,   .

----------

,  , ,  ... ,          17208,25    ?     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 17208,25    ?


 ,     -        ,     25 .

----------


## alexxxey68

> -  ,      .


!

----------

,  ...   6%,    2012,         ,      .    030,040  050?      ?

----------


## .

030  040       .    050    9  .    .          .
    ,

----------

,        ,    , , 5120,3?   5120  5121?       ?

----------


## .

5120

----------



----------

,    6%,    2012,  070     - 9730,  ,        2013  9730?    ?  ,      ?

----------


## .

> 070     - 9730,


 ,      ,     9     . 



> ,      ?


   ?

----------

2012   2011?

----------

6%?

 2011,   2012,    2011

----------


## edka

!
   .
      6%

 2012          .
       : 24  2012 - 8604,13 .
       07  2012 - 8604,12 .

   ,         .
    -,       0
(  ,       .   )

 :   -         ?
           ?   ?

----------

> 


  .       .

  ,  .         .

----------


## edka

**, 
 :Smilie:

----------

!

  ,            . ,          .       ,        .

,    ?   ""  - ?    ?

   !

----------

** ,

----------

?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


  +      .

----------

,   ...   ,          .

     ,        - ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,        - ?


     .

----------


## .

** ,

----------


## saigak

> ?
>   +      .


         .

----------


## Xanderella

.

    ( -      - ). ?

!

----------


## Alenayay



----------


## Xanderella

> .


      .      .......

----------

> .
> 
>     ( -      - ). ?
> 
> !


 

     ?

----------


## S6654

.
 ,    : ,  "-".
  2012  .           .  0   -    ( )?        ... ?      ,   ,       ,    ,        .     ,  ?
 :      ,  , !   ,               - . (  ).     ,   ? 
    0    "" :Frown:       ...     1%?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xanderella

> ?


 080 -   ,       (1152017). 
     -   .    .

----------

> 080 -   ,       (1152017). 
>      -   .    .

----------


## S6654

.    , ... ( 1350).   -     !!!   ,      0  .    ,     - ,  ,      ...   2012.     ...

----------


## .

> 1%


     1%?     .
    ,

----------

,    (6%),  .         ,     ? .

----------

.

----------


## artem125

,          2012       ?      ? (  ?)

----------


## .

.

----------


## artem125

2.11       ?             ..

----------

! ,         203     2012.   -?  .2 .346,17   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 203     2012.


  .



> .2 .346,17   .


 .

----------

> 2.11       ?             ..


   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## artem125

, 

  ,     ( - )   50     (  9   ) - (  6   )? 

  -      2         3000 ,   3     1000.        2000 .          2000             2, 3    2012         ,               . -      ?      30, 40, 50  60   (  )  ? (      )

----------

.    . 
  1:  (  )  17.12.2009.  31.12.2011      -       (..  2009.,  2010.,  2011.).  2012 .     6% (  )  2012.   (  ).     2012   :  - 4302,06 .,  - 8604,12 .,  - 4302,06 . : 17208,25 .  2014.      - . : ,          ,          .    2014.      -        (  2012-2013 )       (      10 )                  .    ,        (   )             .

: 1).       ( 2009,2010,2011 )    2012 ? 

2).          (17208,25 .    2012 )    2012     2013.       ? ,  ,    .

3).           2012  (  )?

4).          2012       ?            0 (      ).

5).   2:  ( )          ,         / ( .,      ). 

:       13%   ,       2012 . (   , ..   2013 .   31  2013 .)     ?
       .

----------

> , 
> 
>   ,     ( - )   50     (  9   ) - (  6   )?


  9   

      .
 ,

----------


## .

> 1).       ( 2009,2010,2011 )    2012 ?


, .   6%    .   ,      ,    ,       ,    .        ,   2012      




> (17208,25 .    2012 )    2012


 .    ,    .     6%,    ,  .      .




> 2012  (  )?


 




> 4).          2012


   2013   .   ,    




> 13%   ,


  3-    30  2013 (   2012 ),      15 .

----------


## VictorN

!
   . 
    6%. ,   ,     .
     ,    ,    ,   .
: 
1)     030 .      040  050?
2)    ,     2012    ?

----------


## .

1.  ,     040  050
2.  
     ,   .    ,     2-4

----------


## VictorN

-    (  )       ?

----------


## .

, 1/4    .     2012

----------


## VictorN

280    (17208)    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

! ,    6%     :
 ( 210)-211455
( 260) -12687
( 280) - 17208
 :
1 . ( 030)- 2163
 (  040)- 3163
9 ( 050)- 3663
      070 - 8184
     8184?

----------


## .

> ( 260) -12687
> ( 280) - 17208


 280      260





> :


             ?        030-050   ?
   ,         .

----------


## zolotoy

-,         ?    ?

 ,        2012 ,     ?

----------


## gabriel20061

[QUOTE=zolotoy;54028784]  -,         ?    ?

.      .

----------


## .

> ?

----------

! 
    .     6% ( )    -
    28307
       9780
    9  -265 
 2
. 210 -28307
. 240-1698
.280 -9780  (       50%)
 1

.050 -265
.070-7817    ?

----------

**, 280 <= 260

280 1698
050 265
070 265

  265

----------

> **, 280 <= 260
> 
> 280 1698
> 050 265
> 070 265
> 
>   265


,       9   ,

----------

> ,       9   ,


    ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?

----------

**,     ?

   .      .      .     .   ,     .

 050  070

----------


## zolotoy

.      -,     -     ?  ,  ?
  3     ?

----------

.

----------

,     :Big Grin: 
    ,       -      2012?    -    ?  6%.  :Embarrassment: 
,      1   ))

----------


## .

**,     ?      ?

----------

.

----------

, .  service.nalog.ru
       ))
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Wahrhaft

6%
   -   ""  .

 :
1) 101 500   6090,  1787,94 (  ,       , .. 1788)
2) 109 500   6570,  2267,94
3) 240 000   14400,  10097,94
4) 155 000   9300,  4997,94


    ?
  030: 6090  1787,94
 040: 12660  4055,88
9  050: 27060  14153,82
060: 9300  4997,93

    ?
:

070: 
080 
090 

210: 606000
220 
230 
240 606000
250 
260 36360
270 
280 17208,25

----------


## .

> ?


   .

----------


## Wahrhaft

> .


,   ,    ,    ,   .

070:   ?       ?

----------


## .

,       060.

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

3-    ,          .
   2-.  103741,42,     13486,  1612. 
1)   2-      1?      120       .5.5 2 - "  " 1612 ? 
2)     : 1,  2,  1,  6,  
  ,       (  /) 2069,49  -    .. 2.2  
    1    2-      
 .5   =103741,42-2069,49=101671,93
.6 .  = 13217 
.7   = 13486 
.9   ,       1612 
.11   ,      1881 

       ....

----------


## .

2-   ,      




> ,       (  /) 2069,49  -    .. 2.2


  .     .  ,   ..

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

..      1  2 ,      1   6,   - ,     ?

----------


## -

, ,         30 .   ,   .    ?   ,  - ?

        ,   ,          ? 
          ,    (    ,      ,     )? 
   -         ,     ?

 :Frown:

----------


## .

> - ?


 .      (.119)    (.15.5)
         .     ,

----------


## Xanderella

.   6%  ?

!

----------


## .

.     ,        .

----------


## -



----------


## Xanderella

> .     ,        .


,  ?
,     30 ?

  . - 
4.   . 5.      ,      ,       (  )           . 6.            .       . 7.       ,            "     ",     .

----------


## .

*Xanderella*,      (        6%   ),       ,       . 
    ,     ?

----------


## 2006

-    ,    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -    ,    ?


  ,    ,      .

----------


## 78

!   2012    .  4           3 ,     .   .        4 .    ?  !!!

----------


## saigak

> 4 .    ?


     ,   , ..          4   ,           .
    .

----------


## 78

. ..       (  )?

----------


## .

*78*,   ,        ???

----------


## 78

,  ...        ?   1000 .   ?

----------


## .



----------

!  ,       -    
  .  6%.
     2012   .  2013  -   .   2012.      .   2013.     2012  .   2012.  .       2012  2013 ,  ,     2012 ,   1         1 .   :
1.        2012    .  2012,      ?
2.    .1,       1  2013    .  2012   2013 ?
3.             ?
4.      1   ,      1       1    1 ?

----------

-!
.1 - ,     :  ,   .
.3 -        .
.4 -

----------

** ,    !
!  .2?
   ,        2012  2013   (..  3 ),            1    1 ?         9 , ..  ,     3 ??

----------


## .

,

----------

, .!
 :    9         2012    **     2013  *   3/4 ?*

----------


## YanaSo

, ,   .  
    116600       .         ,   50% .  ,   ,     100%.   
030-3507
040-6996
050-6996
060 -----
070 
210-116600
240 116600
260 6996
280 6996
    .       -   113     .   ,    0 ,   -  -    0   030-060?. ,   ,       100%     ( )

----------


## .

**,    

*YanaSo*,  .     ,   .     0,    ,         030-060
      ,    2   ,       040 ,    030?    ?

----------


## Lisa2901

*.*,   !  
        ".        4    () 2013 ".        4   .   2013      ,          .      ,         .                  ?   .
  ,  ,    !

----------


## Lisa2901

.    .

----------

-??

----------


## .

**,    -?

----------


## alex-msk

!
  ,     ,   .

      ,     2012      ( 8  )
 , ..   2012       .
        ?     ?     ,       ?
!

----------

.   ,

----------


## alex-msk

> .   ,


!          ? ,    ?  :Smilie: ))       ,   ,       - ,     :Smilie: ))

----------


## .

> ,    ?


 ,  ,  .

----------


## alex-msk

> ,  ,  .


!

----------

